#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-29
<Rafik> hello
<Rafik> I would like to add #ubuntu-arabic to the channels list
<Rafik> Can I simply add it to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat or is there any process i have to follow
<Pici> Is this a LoCo?
<Rafik> Pici, yes, it's a team for support in Arabic language
<Rafik> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-arabic
<Rafik> more info in English : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu-Arabic/Proposal
<Pici> Rafik: Hm.. looks good to me.  Have you seen our IRC channel setup documents: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Coordination ?
<Rafik> Pici, yes.
<LjL> Rafik, there is already a LoCo channel for arabic, though
<LjL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Rafik> LjL, thanks
<Rafik> sa is for Saudi Arabia, however is a single country while there is 21 others with Arabic as official language
<LjL> that's true
<LjL> but it says for the arabic language *or* saudi arabia
<LjL> it's not merely for people from saudi arabia
<Rafik> yes
<LjL> in my opinion, it would be better to have one place for support in one language
<Rafik> we wanted to have a single team for the arabic language, that's wy we created Ubuntu-arabic
<Rafik> for the language, not geographical location
<LjL> i see
<LjL> are you in contact with the saudi arabia team too?
<Rafik> Syntux did
<Rafik> ubuntu-arabic is supposed to be the union of all arabic LoCos
<LjL> that sounds like a good idea to me
<Rafik> yep, thanks
<LjL> i'm just unsure about the channel name. all other local support channels follow the two-letters thing...
<LjL> although there is, i admit, an overlap between loco and support
<Rafik> ar is for Argentina, so for Arabic I don't see how to name it differently
<LjL> no, you're right, the rule is country abbreviation
<LjL> in other channels it simply works like this
<Rafik> hey Syntux
<Rafik> yes
<LjL> the teams involved decide on one channel to "sacrifice" for support (so to say)
<Syntux> Good day
<LjL> mind, i'm not sure that's the best idea, either...
<LjL> hello Syntux
<Rafik> Syntux, we are talking about #ubuntu-arabic
<Syntux> Good day LjL :-)
<Syntux> what about it ?
<LjL> mostly just the name, as far as i can see, which i'm not sure about
<LjL> Syntux: as far as the rest go, you can confirm it's a joint effort between arabic-speaking teams to provide support?
<Syntux> LjL, sure, I can confirm that, it's one of our goals
<Syntux> We planned to request changes from IRC team and Ubuntu website to refer to #Ubuntu-Arabic instead of SA and to Ubuntu Arabic instead of Israeli team on the website but we thought it's better to do so when we are approved.
<Syntux> but it would be wonderful if we can get that kind of recognition now.
<Rafik> Syntux, however sa isn't approved yet
<LjL> wait - instead of the israeli team?
<Syntux> LjL, yeah, if you check http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local you will find that Israeli team is listed for Arabic support when they cannot provide support in Arabic language.
<Syntux> I believe that was at time when none of us existed but now we should take that responsibility and maybe extend anything Israeli team has built for Arabic support.
<LjL> uh, you know what, i wasn't even aware of that page
<LjL> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Syntux> you know, it's the time to file a bug against that point, I'm doing it now
<LjL> Syntux: well yes, the israeli part just seems wrong, unless there's something i'm missing...
<LjL> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Syntux> LjL, as I mentioned, maybe they were the closest to support Arab user before we exists but now we should take the responsibility.
<Syntux> LjL, you know Arabic language is formal in Israeli at least IIRC
<LjL> i see
<LjL> well, did you discuss it with the israeli team anyway?
<Syntux> LjL, No, I tried to contact some of them to discuss another issue but we had communication problem; I don't know Hebrew and they aren't good in English.
<Rafik> Syntux, in arabic ?
<Syntux> LjL, anyhow, I'm not sure if it's critical, I mean if there is an Arabic team then it's the Arabic interface and all Arabic related issues should be forwarded to the team instead of any other team.
<Syntux> Rafik, it wasn't an option.
<LjL> well, for me it's critical that irc people involved in related projects (or for that matter, overlapping projects) are properly communicating
<LjL> lack of that easily results in a mess, in my experience
<LjL> if they don't speak arabic though, then the information about that on the ubuntu.com page must be just plain wrong...
<Syntux> LjL, I believe so, a plain wrong :-)
<Rafik> shall we join #ubuntu-website ? :)
<LjL> maybe, though i'd like to ask an israeli team member about it, too
<LjL> there must be one who speaks english
<Rafik> LjL, or may be we should write them in Arabic ?
<Syntux> LjL, Rafik LP bug 275971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275971 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu Local support - Arabic Language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275971
<Syntux> LjL, yeah we should fine one who can communicate in English or Arabic to get it done
<Syntux> LjL, but reviewing the history and what we currently have tells that it's plain wrong, on the website they listed Hebrew team and on IRC they recognize -SA team.
<Syntux> I believe something went wrong or something were lost in translation :-)
<Rafik> Syntux, <Ddorda> there is no Arabic support here
<Rafik> on #ubuntu-il
<LjL> Ddorda is an Israel Team member, so that should be accurate
<Rafik> yes
<LjL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<LjL> what does the arabic part say?
<LjL> (aside from probably being in the wrong order)
<LjL> Rafik, Syntux?
<Rafik> i'm back, sorry
<Rafik> "for Arabic language please join"
<Rafik> LjL
<LjL> thanks
<Rafik> you welcome
<Rafik> will you update it ?
<LjL> Rafik: can you translate "For the Saudi Arabia local team, please join ..." for me?
<Rafik> what about " The Saudi Arabia loco team channel" => قناة الفريق المحلي للعربية السعودية
<Rafik> or best
<Rafik>  للانظمام لقناة الفريق المحلي للعربية السعودية :
 * Nafallo can see weird characters
<LjL> that works
<Rafik> to join the Saudi Arabia loco team channel
 * LjL can see weird characters too, they say "Nafallo", weird and funny sequence of letter...
<Nafallo> :-)
 * Rafik ايضا يرى ذلك
<Rafik> (see that too)
<Nafallo> I was more... my irssi works! :-P
<Nafallo> can see UTF-8 and stuff
<LjL> !no sa is <reply> For Arabic language support, please join #ubuntu-arabian  للغة العربية رجاء انظم - For the Saudi Arabia team, join #ubuntu-sa للانظمام لقناة الفريق المحلي للعربية السعودية
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !sa
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please join #ubuntu-arabian  للغة العربية رجاء انظم - For the Saudi Arabia team, join #ubuntu-sa للانظمام لقناة الفريق المحلي للعربية السعودية
<LjL> Rafik: does that read right in your client?
<LjL> err, except i wrote -arabian
<LjL> !no sa =~ s/arabian/arabic/
<ubottu> I know nothing about sa =~ s/arabian/arabic yet, LjL
<LjL> !sa =~ s/arabian/arabic/
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Nafallo> !sa
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please join #ubuntu-arabic  للغة العربية رجاء انظم - For the Saudi Arabia team, join #ubuntu-sa للانظمام لقناة الفريق المحلي للعربية السعودية
<LjL> !arabic is <alias> sa
<ubottu> But arabic already means something else!
<LjL> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please join #ubuntu-arabic  للغة العربية رجاء انظم - For the Saudi Arabia team, join #ubuntu-sa للانظمام لقناة الفريق المحلي للعربية السعودية
<LjL> !-arabic
<ubottu> arabic is <alias> sa - added by LjL on 2007-01-22 19:07:42
<Rafik> I'll rewrite for !sa and give another for !arabic
<LjL> Rafik: perhaps better to have them in the same factoid, at least for now, as people in #ubuntu are probably used to giving !sa to arabic speakers
<Rafik> ok
<LjL> surely, editing stuff written half left-to-right and half right-to-left is a mess :|
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-30
<LjL> messed up Gutsy, wrong version of libc6 (don't know where from, current sources.list is fine), it's a server that cannot be rescue booted, suggestions?
<Rafik> LjL, sorry i had a network problem..
<Rafik> so, for !sa : For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي | For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Rafik> for !arabic : For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Hew> Hi. Could I please get a cloak? https://launchpad.net/~hew
<erUSUL> !register | Hew have you properly registered the nick??
<ubottu> Hew have you properly registered the nick??: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<erUSUL> mail adress and all stuff?
<Hew> Yes. I'm registered and identified atm.
<erUSUL> PriceChild: nalioth *ICMP ECHO REQUEST" ^^^^
<erUSUL> they are the ones who can make the cloak afaik
<erUSUL> wait for them to notice
<Hew> erUSUL: Thanks, will do :-)
<LjL> Hew: i currently can't get hold of a staff member. if you've set up your nickname correctly, though (mail and secondary nickname set), your cloak will be added asap
<Hew> LjL: Cool, thanks.
<LjL> Hew: you're cloaked
<Hew> LjL: Indeed I am. Thanks for your help!
<Rafik> LjL, hello
<Rafik> sorry for yesterday
<LjL> hi Rafik
<aim1159> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rafik> LjL, i left messages here about !sa and !arabic
<LjL> let me check logs then
<LjL> !no sa is <reply> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no arabic is <reply> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Rafik> LjL, thank you
<LjL> nothing
<LjL> my terminal doesn't quite seem to support right-to-left
<Rafik> LjL, it's ok here when the window width is enough large
<Rafik> using xchat
<LjL> Rafik: it works in my irc client too (konversation), but in the console, the arabic letters are reversed in order
<LjL> doesn't really matter for me, though
<Rafik> :)
<Rafik> next step for us is to build an Arabic version of infobot
<LjL> Rafik: (an outdated version of) our bot's code can be found at https://code.launchpad.net/~dennis/ubuntu-bots/main
<Pici> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak is the most up-to-date code.
<Rafik> great :) thank you :)
<nalioth> LjL: there is a factoid on cloning ubottu
 * nalioth can never remember it
<LjL> nalioth: i wasn't aware
<LjL> !search bot
<ubottu> Found: etiquette-#ubuntu-offtopic, kernel, ubotu, help, etiquette, bot, meetings, thunderbird, ops-#kubuntu, yourself
<LjL> !search clon
<ubottu> Found: botclone, clone, backup, cloning, automate
<LjL> !botclone
<ubottu> The plugins that make ubottu are available from https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<nalioth> that's it
<LjL> !no botclone is <reply> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additionals plugins that are available at https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Rafik> good.. I think it will be useful in many loco channels
<Rafik> another question, is there any way to get Mootbot for loco teams meetings ?
<LjL> Rafik: it would seem so, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<Rafik> LjL, i'll read this, thanks
<LjL> !mootbot is a bot to make the process of summarizing !meetings easier - Information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jono> hi all
<jono> what is the IRC Council ML address?
<Nafallo> elky, LjL ?
<PriceChild> jono: irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jono> thanks PriceChild
<LjL> jono, i saw your email
<LjL> however, i *am* a member of the irc council
<jono> oh
<jono> will check over it again
<Ktron> If there are operators available to throw me a minute or two of thoughts about what its like to be an Ubuntu IRC Op and why they bother, I would greatly appreciate it-- I'm working a column describing IRC (positively), in particular Freenode and it's open source communities, to people who are currently oblivious to the efforts that go on behind the scene.
<LjL> Ktron, for me the foundamental aspect is not having anything better to do than being on irc all the time. once you are on irc all the time, you might (depending on your character i suppose) either be happy with just chatting, or start to have a thing for helping "making things work", or work better
<LjL> why bother being an op - well aside from "because i more or less like it", and "because it's supposed to be useful to others", it gives you a few insights on how the dynamics of a group work
<LjL> and while there are aspects of a group that are probably just the same with every group, i think irc is unique under some difficult-to-define aspects
<Ktron> Difficult-to-define aspects, like the makeup of the groups of people who come here and the sorts of intentions they have?
<LjL> what it's like - mostly it's about little things, and well too often it becomes *wasting hours* on very little things, but if/when you manage to escape from those and see the picture from more distant (which i think is the hardest to achieve), then it can become... well, spending hours on little things *that are important*. changing things in the channel subtly, in ways that someone who doesn't know irc deeply, i believe, can rarely appreciate
<LjL> Ktron: that, but also the dynamics among the operators themselves, and with the regular users
<LjL> regular as in the ones who're not operators but are around all the time
<Ktron> LjL, how long have you been an Op yourself? I'm curious, did you run into awkward moments at all when regular users who've been here longer than you acted up?
<LjL> Ktron: one second, there is a mess in #ubuntu with bots
 * Pici agrees with LjL on most points
<Pici> I'd contribute, but I'm just running out the door, sorry.
<Ktron> Pici, I appreciate it anyway
<LjL> Ktron, i think i've been an op since second quarter 2005
<LjL> and, yes
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-01
<Ktron> Did/Do you do other activities similiar to being an IRC Op as well? (Forum Moderators, site admins, group organizers, etc.)(
<LjL> no. well, i'm in the irc council, but that's a pretty much related activity
<LjL> some of our other ops do, however
<Ktron> I guess I was trying to see if the people who help keep IRC working are the same sort of people who would be/also are keeping non-IRC equivalents working
<nalioth> we all contribute to the forums, mailing lists, etc
<nalioth> a couple of our ops are moderators on Ubuntuforums
<Ktron> nalioth, LjL, but in general, I'm getting more of a 'sometimes, not not necessarily or even typically'
<Ktron> that sound about right?
<LjL> yeah i'd say that
<LjL> see, ops usually are people who first joined #ubuntu to get some technical support, then stayed and eventually became ops
<LjL> more rarely are they people who were involved with Ubuntu in other ways, and decide to go discover IRC
<Ktron> That sounds about right, I think I might have guessed that
<Ktron> One last just curious question, if you could address the general public, would you tell them to "stay away" or "come on in"?
<Ktron> And then if you'd got anything else you wanted to mention, go for it, you've been a great help LjL.
<LjL> Ktron: i'll just say that, as a general rule, the best ops are the ones who don't really much want to become ops
<LjL> although there are exceptions
<nalioth> i just wanted to help people learn linux
<Ktron> nalioth, does 'repay the community', 'spread linux', or 'help the helpless' ring true at all?
<nalioth> next thing i knew, i was an op
<nalioth> next thing after that, the staff was tapping me on the shoulder
<nalioth> spread linux, predominantly
<LjL> Ktron: one thing i can add, though it's not strictly related to being an *op* but more general being a helper in support channels, is that burn-out is a bad thing. most people would probably know when to walk away, but those people generally don't know what IRC even is, let along being interested in being ops in it
<nalioth> there is no such thing as "helpless' if they're here
<LjL> people who tend to stay on irc a lot, well, they tend to get a bit addicted too, and that's harmful
<Ktron> nalioth, I meant 'in seek of help', not hopeless and unable to be helped
<LjL> and i'm totally speaking out of my experience here
<nalioth> Ktron: there is a difference, you know.
<nalioth> 'spreading linux' is education about how linux systems work
<Ktron> nalioth, yeah, I agree, pretty much as a rule if they capable enough to get into irc channels then they're capable of most software related tasks if they want to be
<nalioth> i see more folks who do not give linux a chance "cuz it's not as easy as windows [that they're already used to]"
<Ktron> nalioth, do you see it more as education than campaign then?
<LjL> Ktron: well for me, you know what, though i rationally understand and support all of "repay the community", "spread linux", "help people"... in the end, when i help someone in #ubuntu, i don't think "now let's spend some time to repay the community". it's more like, i don't know, automatic - if i know or think i can find the answer to something, i try to
<Ktron> LjL, Yeah, I've seen enough burn out to know what you're talking about
<nalioth> Ktron: folks are obviously interested in it, or they'd not be here
<Ktron> nalioth, so maybe its more like miniature, temporary apprenticeships
<nalioth> well, it's hard switching from windows
<nalioth> even with the wonderful state of the linux GUI today
<LjL> mwahahahah
<LjL> erm, sorry
<Ktron> nalioth, if it helps to know, my work servers run ubuntu and my workstation and laptop run xubuntu, so I'm familiar with the challenges of the conversion
<nalioth> you're interviewing us :)
<Ktron> I know, I just thought it might help to have an idea of how informed I am, but you can ignore this and the last comment if you wish :)
<LjL> Ktron: i don't normally think in term of "campaigning", but when someone comes asking "how do i do [some typically Windows thing, explained using Windows-specific terms] in ubuntu", i tend to make a point of not knowing what they're talking about
<LjL> i mean, i help them anyway, but first i'd like them to rephrase their question in generic terms
<LjL> and "education" is indeed important, the purpose is not merely to fix the specific problem, it's also about letting people know how problems are best tackled - and avoided
<Ktron> Is Ubuntu always the right choice?
<LjL> since a good percentage of problems come from doing things "the wrong way" to begin with
<Ktron> erUSUL, generalize that to Linux always the right choice
<LjL> i'd much rather have a microkernel
 * erUSUL ?
<LjL> and i *don't* like the (lack of sane) integration with the GUI
<LjL> and i don't like a bunch of other things
 * erUSUL pass to LjL a copy of Amiga OS and an imaginary Amiga 500 XD
<LjL> but Linux is, as far as i know, the only free operating system on a PC that isn't extremely restricted
<Ktron> erUSUL, sorry, I hit tab and didn't mean to
<LjL> erUSUL, meh, give me a darn A1200 at least, i have an A500+ already
<erUSUL> Ktron: no problem
<erUSUL> LjL: lucky you
<LjL> Ktron: we have a factoid
<Ktron> AmigaOS 4.something came out in the last year or so, didn't it?
<LjL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LjL> so no, Linux or Ubuntu are never the "best" choice
<LjL> Ktron: yes, but it's hopeless
<LjL> i love AmigaOS, but it's hopeless nonetheless
<Ktron> LjL, yeah, it's only for PowerPC though...
<LjL> well, the previous ones were only for m68k, so...
<LjL> anyway, there is AROS which runs on Intel
<LjL> and is open-source
<LjL> but it's far from a "modern" operating system, either
<Ktron> LjL, So I guess I'm not looking to see if linux (Ubuntu) is the best choice as much as whether its always the better choice (to Windows, say)
<LjL> lack of memory protection - no thanks, even with all the other good things that AmigaOS has...
<erUSUL> LjL: http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/09/26/10-amazingly-alternative-operating-systems-and-what-they-could-mean-for-the-future/
<Ktron> LjL, There are people who actively try to convince everyone they meet that they should switch to linux because they can do more for less money and it will solve their problems
<LjL> Ktron: even there the answer is "depends". i think that, for many uses, Windows is "better" than Ubuntu, in a purely technical sense
<LjL> but the freedom that Ubuntu gives and Windows gives not matters to *me*
<LjL> if it doesn't matter to someone, then for them Ubuntu isn't necessarily better than Windows
<LjL> for me, it's "almost always" better, because of how much i value the non-technical parts - i.e. the freedom
<LjL> erUSUL: i know them all save the last three
<LjL> no, the last two, i've tried MenuetOS i think
<Ktron> I only recognized the first three
<erUSUL> LjL: i once had high hopes for MorphOS but Pegasos PowerPC machines never catch up :(
<nalioth> Ktron: any *nix OS is better than windows
<LjL> erUSUL, i think at this stage, the only hope is for something that runs on Intel. also, currently, i wouldn't really consider using a proprietary system, especially one so limited. if it's limited but open-source, on the other hand...
<LjL> still, i want my darn memory protection >:
<erUSUL> LjL: well to be fair one of the selling points of pegasos was that they included debian or yhl along with morphOS (who supported amiga old users and apps)
<LjL> you can't avoid browsing the web for fear of a guru meditation in 2008
<Ktron> heh
<Ktron> I don't even remember which Amiga I used, but I know I upgraded from it to a 200MHz machine so it must have been quite a while ago.
<Ktron> Anyway, thanks again LjL and nalioth, I really appreciate it
<LjL> Ktron: i upgraded to a 486, and yet it was quite a while ago ;)
<nalioth> any time
<Ktron> I think my amiga was a A1200, I'm not positive, but it was an everything-in-the-keyboard form factor, and it had a built-in 3.5" floppy drive
<Ktron> which I think limits me to A1200, A500+ and the A600, but the A600 isn't the right shape
<LjL> Ktron: did it take >1mb floppy disks?
<Ktron> LjL, I think so, but I'm not positive
<Ktron> LjL, I remember we had a 5.5" external floppy drive for it
<Ktron> and a cassette player for things on cassette
<LjL> Ktron: it could also be an A500, for that matter
<LjL> a cassette player? that's kind of weird on an amiga
<Ktron> tape cassettes, yeah, I'm not sure why
<Ktron> I think it had an internal hard drive, and I thought I just read that the A500 didn't...
<LjL> none of the everything-in-the-keyboard types did
<LjL> you could fit them one, in some cases
<LjL> cassette storage on an amiga is really news to me, though
<Ktron> There was a game or something that was on a cassette that I vaguely remember
<Ktron> We had a huge cdrom drive too I think, that had these special cd cases you put the cd in first, then you loaded the entire case like a hard floppy into the drive
<khanh_coltech> can i add ubotu into my channel ???
<mrooney> Hello all, I was wondering if I (https://launchpad.net/~michael) could get a member cloak.
<LjL> mrooney: you can, but you need to make sure your nickname is set up according to http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration (secondary nick and email set)
<mrooney> LjL: okay, I am pretty sure the secondary nick part is set up, let me check on the email
<mrooney> LjL: this and the secondary nick are registered and linked, so I assume it is set?
<LjL> PriceChild, have a look above please
<PriceChild> LjL: all set up, I'll cloak?
<LjL> yes please
<PriceChild> LjL: mrooney done
<LjL> thanks. mrooney, you're cloaked
<mrooney> Thank you very much!
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-02
<nicodarious> hello, is anyone here?
<Rafik> nicodarious, yes
<jussi01> no :P
<Rafik> O.o
<GeorgeWBush_> why was I banned?
<Seeker`> GeorgeWBush_: you were banned because you brought up a topic that you have been told is offtopic for -uk
<Seeker`> or at least that is my understanding of the situation
<GeorgeWBush_> popey told me to take it elsewhere
<GeorgeWBush_> I did
<GeorgeWBush_> and I was still banned
<GeorgeWBush_> that's not fair
<Seeker`> it wasn't popey that banned you
<Seeker`> and were you not told that topic wasn't suitable for -uk before?
<GeorgeWBush_> no I think I was only told by Daviey not to talk about it one time
<GeorgeWBush_> but with no reason
<GeorgeWBush_> and it is not good if you have anti-TG policies in there
<Seeker`> Rafik: can you show me mootbot malfunctioning in -test?
<Philip5> Nafallo: eller så kan vi ta det här :)
<GeorgeWBush_> now look, IRC is an very unfair system
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-03
<Madpilot> remind me what the channel for Ubuntu Intrepid chat is again pls?
<nalioth> Madpilot: #ubuntu+1 ?
<Madpilot> thanks.
<Madpilot> Wow, I'm tragically out of practice w/ irc...
<cypherdelic> what will 10.10 be called?
<Nafallo> cypherdelic: Ubuntu 10.10
<luis_lopez> elky, ping
<LjL> luis_lopez: can i help? i strongly suggest elky is in bed
<LjL> suppose*
<luis_lopez> thanks LjL, I would like to apply for an irc cloak
<jussi01> luis_lopez: are you an ubuntu member?
<luis_lopez> https://launchpad.net/~luis.lopez
<Myrtti> luis_lopez, please read all the steps in http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and make sure you've completed them, after which a cloak can be set up for you.
<luis_lopez> I did :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: nalioth ^^
<LjL> luis_lopez: are you sure you're an ubuntu member?
<luis_lopez> well, I have an @ubuntu.com email address...
<luis_lopez> and IRC is as valid as email for communication
<LjL> thing is, i don't see the Ubuntu Members team at https://launchpad.net/~luis.lopez/+participation
<Myrtti> @ubuntu.com email address isn't a sure way to tell if you're member or not
<Pici> You could probably get a canonical cloak though from whomever manages those.
<Myrtti> elmo
<Myrtti> :-D
<luis_lopez> good point, thanks!
<Myrtti> actually there is some real point of contact...
<Myrtti> it's on the logs somewhere
<Myrtti> just so people are aware: Regarding canonical cloaks. If someone comes here requesting one - please send them to #canonical-sysadmin, or get them to speak to James Troup (elmo)
<Myrtti> per http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/05/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<LjL> okay
<Myrtti> (via Mez)
<LjL> nalioth: so you've cloaked luis, was he actually a member?
<PriceChild> :/
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-04
<doorntje> hello
<doorntje> i've an complain an ubuntu channel
<nalioth> doorntje: what seems to be the trouble?
<bazhang> doorntje, do you know why you were banned
<doorntje> nja, they gave me an permban because i said: anti-rude-mods
<doorntje> it were in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<doorntje> could someone help me?
<nalioth> w/o the input from the ops, there's not much to do, i'm afraid
<ompaul> doorntje, to understand more of what is expected of users and ops alike please read these two documents, they may inform your decision
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<doorntje> i've actually read that
<doorntje> could someone help me?
<erUSUL> doorntje: as nalioth said the other side of the story is needed
<doorntje> but they ignore me when i ask somethinh
<bazhang> doorntje, when did this happen
<doorntje> 2 months ago they banned me
<bazhang> doorntje, and you are banned from #ubuntu-nl as well?
<doorntje> and #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<doorntje> i asked Seveas and SWAT to come on this channel
<bazhang> doorntje, well absent their input nothing can be done.
<doorntje> tonight i heared they gave me a permban
<doorntje> ow, it were 1.5 month ago
<doorntje> August 18
<doorntje> bazhang: the ops wouldn't come to this channel...
<LjL> hm?
<Myrtti> oh?
<Myrtti> I've seen them both here on several occasions
<LjL> don't anger the dutch, you are bound to regret it.
<doorntje> shell i ask it again?
<LjL> doorntje, not knowing precisely what happened, my suggestion would be to leave them alone for a couple of days, then try asking nicely
<doorntje> owkeej,
<doorntje> someone is now uploading the logs of August 18 for me ;)
<doorntje> SWAT: can i talk with you about my ban?
<doorntje> dead line...
<Myrtti> doorntje: I'm sorry, but the operators do have life outside IRC
<LjL> and nobody told me before?
<Myrtti> LjL: shut up.
<Myrtti> you've been on the alps.
<Myrtti> I've been working allllll summer.
<Myrtti> bar Lugradio Live and Assembly08
<LjL> Myrtti: hey, i've walked 5 hours a day and taken a lot of photos of flowers.
<Myrtti> oh shut up.
<Myrtti> I hate you.
<LjL> that's only fair
<doorntje> Myrtti: sometimes you think they doesn't have
 * doorntje were also been on the alps
<doorntje> it's 1000km from here by car
<doorntje> here some copy from logs
<doorntje> [Mon Aug 18 2008] [21:29:55] <doorntje>[EXIT 4] Anti Rude Mods Parkway -->
<doorntje> Mon Aug 18 2008] [21:35:45] <doorntje>Seveas Parkway â‡-/->
<doorntje> and then Seveas banned me
<Myrtti> and we still need him and some other -nl ops here
<doorntje> SWAT is here already
<doorntje> i asked Seveas this morning to come here
<doorntje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53872/ <-- it's in dutch i'll you understand it ;)
<doorntje> *i'll hope you*
 * doorntje dyslexie
<SWAT> doorntje: some people aren't behind their computer 24/7
<doorntje> i know
<doorntje> this is the first time you answer me in 1.5 month ;)
<doorntje> SWAT: i'll you will talk about the subject 'ban'
<SWAT> doorntje: first off, I don't remember you pm'ing me, I get a lot of messages. Second, what seems to be the issue? Don't you understand why you got banned?
<doorntje> i don't why i'm banned
<doorntje> understand
<doorntje> i asked per pm why you banned me
<doorntje> Cugel telled that Seveas banned me because i said Anti Rude Mods
<ompaul> doorntje, are you aware that respect for others is a requirement, not an option for ubuntu channels
<doorntje> nja,
<SWAT> doorntje: as explained (you can read it in the exempt you posted on pastebin), you were trolling, I think that's the best way to put it. And (above that) you were rude.
<doorntje> trolling?
<doorntje> i said only: Anti Rude Mods
<doorntje> who said you are Rude?
<doorntje> maybe i referred that they had on #ubuntu-nl non rude mods ;)
<doorntje> SWAT: i asked only on you per PM: Kan je mij een stuk arceren wat fout was...
<doorntje> but you didn't answer ;)
<doorntje> Seveas also.
<doorntje> (sorry, for the dutch words)
<SWAT> doorntje: if you read your own pastebin post, it should be quite clear.
<doorntje> and when question for everyone here, is it aloud to ban some people without give an warning?
<doorntje> when=one
<doorntje> SWAT: please read the same logs in another context ;)
<doorntje> and i'll hope, you ask yourself: why didn't we gave a warning...
<SWAT> doorntje: if this is your way of asking for a ban removal, it's not the right way. If you would've asked niceley, perhaps with an excuse and with the promise to behave in the future, it shouldn't have been a problem. You can also read the dutch channel guidelines: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen
<doorntje> SWAT: that's what i've done per pm ;)
<doorntje> but Seveas didn't answer...
<Myrtti> and was seveas the only person you tried to contact?
<doorntje> also SWAT
<doorntje> and 2 more
<SWAT> doorntje: if you promise to behave in the future, the ban can be removed. Enough time has passed and I hope you learned your lesson. I'll check with the op who banned you, but I think you'll be unbanned by the end of the week. I'll keep you posted
<doorntje> actually i leant enough with the ban...
<doorntje> i've asperger, and by that sort of people when you give one warning they stop
<doorntje> SWAT: thnx
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-05
<Nafallo> Philip5: hej
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> läget?
<Nafallo> jovars. bra bra :-)
<Nafallo> om inte utomordentligt :-D
<Myrtti> HEJSSAN ÄLSKLINGAR!
<Myrtti> HUR MÅR VI IDAG?!
<Nafallo> hej Myrtti :-)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: mer eller mindre jattebra :-)
 * Myrtti kramar Nafallo 
<Myrtti> \o/
 * Nafallo kramar pa Myrtti 
<LjL> mår mer eller mindre skitsamma som alltid :P
 * Myrtti kramar LjL också
 * Nafallo bara hoppas den har flickan han traffade inatt fungerar lika bra som det verkar :-)
<Myrtti> inatt?
<Nafallo> inatt
<Nafallo> natten som var
<LjL> fungerar *du*? :P
<Myrtti> den australienska?
<Nafallo> nope. den engelska.
<Myrtti> ooo
<Myrtti> nå men
<LjL> samma sak, dom talar engelska
<Myrtti> jag hade träff i Söndag :-D
<Myrtti> \:-D/
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> sondag ar idag...?
<Nafallo> tror jag iaf.
<Myrtti> och MÃ¥ndag, och Tisdag och Onsdag
<LjL> jaja
<Myrtti> nä
<Myrtti> sista Söndag
<Nafallo> ah
<Nafallo> sa han fungerar bra? :-)
<Myrtti> sen flug han tillbaks til UK :-<
<Myrtti> JU! \o/
<Nafallo> LjL: jag fungerar bra. fragan ar om jag kommer vara kompatibel med flickan :-)
<Nafallo> UK FTMFW
<Myrtti> han gav mig en vi handbok som en gåva :-D
<Myrtti> ♥
<LjL> ...
<Nafallo> meeh. feek!
<Myrtti> och flashade min telefon med nya firmwaren
<Nafallo> s/f/g/
<LjL> Nafallo: *det* där är vad det menar at va kompatibel
<Nafallo> LjL: tror jag hellre har en flicka som haller sig ifran mina servrar faktiskt ;-)
<LjL> Nafallo: uhm, det är en annan väg att va kompatibla i suppose. kan hon använda john the ripper?
<Nafallo> LjL: det hoppas jag inte :-)
<Nafallo> traffades pa en fest. UTAN datorer.
<Myrtti> vad hände till den australienskt flicka?
<Myrtti> :-D
<LjL> Nafallo: "hoppet" är när man viskar att han hade använt strong encryption med sina pornfoldrar
<Myrtti> LOLLLLL
<Myrtti> *snork*
<Myrtti> nå men jag måste hoppa till duschen, mamma och syrran ska komma hit i trettio
<Nafallo> LjL: haller inte med :-)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: hon finns fortfarande, och kommer bli pahalsad.
<Nafallo> skillnaden att jag kan ta mig till Steph pa ca en timme ;-)
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> och skillnaden med D och en annan som jag träffade i sommaren är att D vill använda Skype och flyger till Tammerfors ofta för han jobbar i en stor finska nätverkvarefirman
<Myrtti> WIN! \o/
<Nafallo> gaah
<Nafallo> why do you hate freedom!?
<Myrtti> för den Bara Funkar
<LjL> shame on you
<Nafallo> som SIP for mig?
<Myrtti> och vi har inte provat ekiga och annars
<LjL> den bara funkar - och det är all som den gör
<LjL> allting gott som den gör, menade jag
<Nafallo> :-)
<Myrtti> för mig är det inte om Skype
<Myrtti> för att se och hör varann ♥
<Nafallo> den ar for tusan svensk. den maste vara dalig per definition.
<LjL> Myrtti: glöm inte dom lilla saker bara för att det finns stora
<Nafallo> IAX?!
<LjL> Nafallo: nu börja inte prata om monster
<LjL> SIP er en ting...
<Myrtti> dom lilla saker?
<Myrtti> nu fattade jag inte
<LjL> Myrtti: ja, bara för att det är handlar om att se och höra varann, det menar inte att du skulle glömma att skype är EVIL
<LjL> Myrtti: men, om du vill dock sälja din *och hans* själ till djavulen, då vem är jag att hindra dig med det...
<Myrtti> jag har haft det hårt med min mikrofon, jag behövde inte slå min huvud till nån annat också
<Myrtti> *NÄR* jag får min mic att funka, *då* kan jag tänka att byta till nån annat än Skype
<Myrtti> den nästan funkade i kväll...
<LjL> Myrtti, för Skype behover inte en mikrofon för å funka...?
<Myrtti> ffs
<Myrtti> FÖRSTÅS behövs det att funka
<Myrtti> jag håller inte en striptease webkameran!
<Myrtti> nå men, måste skynda...
<Myrtti> prata med er senare
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ttyl
<LjL> adjö
<LjL> åh, om en av Skype personalen kallar dig och frågar om nåt du sa på voip (för dom är dom enda som har encryption keyerna), jag hade varnat
 * erUSUL only understood "striptease webkameran" and is confused ... ;P
<LjL> erUSUL: she's going to have a session but you aren't invited, sorry
 * erUSUL :|
<LjL> anyway, i didn't get it either
<LjL> must be my swedish, but, she said she wouldn't bother using a proper SIP client because she had already enough hassles trying to make her microphone work
<doorntje> was that swedish?
<LjL> so she'd use Skype, since obviously Skype doesn't need a microphone - when i said that she went mad *shrug*
<LjL> doorntje: who knows. there are many mysterious things in irc life.
<LjL> such as this
<doorntje> nja, i mean, where you typing swedish?
<LjL> <MaxJays> hello, har googlat och finner ingen lösning  <ancientadm> MaxJays: Hallo. Verstehen Sie nicht. Sprechen sie Englischen, bitte?  <MaxJays> ancientadm, no dutch, only swe-englisch..
<Nafallo> LjL: wasn't a Swedish barrier.
<LjL> doorntje: yeah
<LjL> i guess i'm really the only one who found that hilarious *shrug*
<Nafallo> nja. det ar val mer att skype "bara fungerar", sa kanske lagade mikrofonen?
<LjL> Nafallo: kanske har hon en av dom fula USB "skypetelefonerna" som säljs för dom inte vet vad att sälja
<LjL> men jag talade om den MaxJays quote iaf
<Nafallo> LjL: kor inte skype OSS eller sa? :-)
<LjL> nåt jag inte förstår iaf... är den en voiptelefon som du kan bara skicka till ethernetkortet, så är det bra. är den wireless, så är det bättre än. kanske om den var nåt som funkar med bluetooth... åtmindstone skulle det va lite bättre än att ha kablen
<LjL> men varför skulle man köpa nåt som gör samma sak som en €5 headphone, bara för €30?
<LjL> Nafallo: kanske det... men då folk säger vanligt att det är *OSS* apps som är svårt att få funkande
<Myrtti> it was about I've got Skype, he's got skype
<Myrtti> Skype works
<Myrtti> until I get my microphone working, it's Skype that we'll use since it's a no-hassle solution
<glade88> hola! can ChanServ be invited to a ##unofficial-channel ?
<Myrtti> sure... I don't know how that relates to #ubuntu though
<Myrtti> but /msg Chanserv help
<glade88> lol..
<glade88> I popped in here to ask how to do it ;)
<glade88> i did /cs invite ##channel
<glade88> but I still dont have it idling in my channel
<Myrtti> eh.
<Myrtti> /msg chanserv help set guard
<johanbr> Myrtti: från #ubuntu-se: "<reaby> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/ is unaccessible from finland.
<johanbr>  it tries to load softwarefreedomday.se which doesn't work"
<glade88> Myrtti: nope
<Myrtti> funkar för mig
<Myrtti> glade88: hm?
<glade88> doesnt work :(
<Myrtti> glade88: ...
<johanbr> Myrtti: Ok. Tack.
<glade88> i'll google a bit :)
<Myrtti> did you *read* what chanserv said to you?
<glade88> actually, it said nothing ;)
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<glade88> ouch.. sorry
<glade88> *phew* dont kill me
<glade88> thanks :)
<glade88> I dint check other channels for chanserv's reply
<Nafallo> gnatt
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-28
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-br, Ximbinha said: !google is your friend
<PabloRubianes> hello I need some asistence...
<nalioth> PabloRubianes: what's up?
<PabloRubianes> I am from #ubuntu-uy and we don't have OP
<PabloRubianes> nalioth: is the same DKcross ask in #freenode ...
<nalioth> do you have a launchpad page for your loco team?
<PabloRubianes> yes
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> and website www.ubuntu.org.uy
<DKcross> hello
<DKcross> PabloRubianes,  con quien hablas?
<nalioth> where is danielm ?
<PabloRubianes> danielm?
<nalioth>   /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-uy list
<PabloRubianes> I think we don't know him...
<nalioth> ok, i'll see about getting you sorted within 24h, ok?
<DKcross> nalioth,  hello
<PabloRubianes> thanks... I be back here tomorrow
<DKcross> nalioth,  i can't see the list "  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-uy list"
<DKcross> what is the problem?
<nalioth> DKcross: apparently you need ops in #ubuntu-uy
<DKcross> well. I'm working together PabloRubianes
<DKcross> but PabloRubianes  is a contact
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-29
<Odo> hi folks
<erUSUL> hi
<nanotube> hey guys... so what are you using for the ubuntu floodbots? is it a supybot plugin, or some other bot entirely?
<Pici> nanotube: We're using a custom created bot.  The source is not currently available but it is being cleaned up currently to prepare for release.
<LjL> nanotube: and no, it won't reply to your commands.
<nanotube> Pici: thanks for the info
<nanotube> LjL: i already know that - i only asked here after my queries went unanswered by the bot :)
<LjL> heh
<niko> nanotube: what is your real question ?
<Pici> I thik I answered it already ;)
<nanotube> niko: well, i'm running a supybot, and wanted to know if your floodbot uses a supybot plugin, or if i'll have to write my own floodbot plugin
<niko> check ChannelManager
<niko> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<niko> ah
<niko> one second
<niko> nanotube: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr/files/head%3A/ChannelManager/
<nanotube> niko: ah thanks, that looks like it could be useful. :)
<niko> used in #ubuntu-fr* and #ubuntu-es
<niko> feel free to pm if you need help
<nanotube> niko: thanks a lot mate! i'll take a look when i have a bit of time. :)
<erUSUL> is there any way to contact people responsible for the repos ? i mean someone is getting
 * erUSUL pastes 3 lines
<erUSUL>  erUSUL, Failed to fetch
<erUSUL>               http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/kdelibs5-data_4.2.2-0ubuntu5.1_all.deb
<erUSUL> 00:47 < stsm>   404 Not Found
<niko> did you try another repository ?
<erUSUL> niko: security has no mirrors afaik
 * erUSUL meh the reporter leave the channel
<niko> $dpkg -l | grep kde
<niko> $
<niko> :)
<nalioth> erUSUL: if they're using an old release, it can happen
<erUSUL> nalioth: as i said the guy left the chanel so who knows
<erUSUL> nalioth: the problem may well go away with "aptitude update"
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-30
 * erUSUL time to some sleep
<erUSUL> Ciao
<LjL> adieu
<niko> LjL: it's old french
<LjL> adieu is old french?
<niko> yes
<niko> like grand father
<niko> say that
<niko> "au revoir"
<niko> ou "à demain"
<LjL> but i didn't intend to say such a commonplace utterance!
<LjL> i intended to be dramatic.
<niko> you match !
<jussi01> jpds: nalioth can we get a clone into #ubuntu-fi-en please.
 * jussi01 giggles at the lack of communication between jpds and nalioth (nalioth feel free to remove ubot3) :)
 * nalioth saw no response here
 * jpds left to go to work shortly after making ubot2 join.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, virtuald said: ubot2: grub is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<LjL> ubot2: grub
<ubot2> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> RestoreGrub is a redirect to what they gave
<Pici> indeed
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-01
<Odo> Hi folks
<jussi01> hi Odo
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-02
<Congtitifooo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jdong> elky: Hey, long time no talk; Pricey informed me that I should publicly ask you in order to transfer ownership of #ubuntuforums to me?
<elky> jdong, yes, i asked that this be requested transparently, especially considering the troubles we've had with the territorialness of some of the #uf ops
<jdong> elky: *nods* I'm sorry to hear about those experiences :(
<jdong> elky: The current owner is no longer active within the forums community, and as the most IRC-active-ish member of the Forums council I figured I'd be a good candidate to take ownership for now
<nalioth> elky: is that okay, then?
<jdong> heh weechat's "smart" join/part filter has a very silly definition of smart.
<nalioth> elky: is that okay, then?
<nalioth> elky: i think the split may have eatin your #ubuntuforums request
<elky> Pricey, please set jdong to have founder rights for #ubuntuforums
<nalioth> i'll take that as a "yes" to my question, then  :)
<tonyyarusso> Um, who runs the loco logging bot?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: /whois ubuntulog
<tonyyarusso> I have to deal with the RT people again?
 * tonyyarusso curses
<ubot4`> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<ubot4`> andylockran called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<ubot4`> Mez called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<ubot4`> In #ubuntu-uk, Mez said: !ops-#ubuntu-uk is =~ s/Ompaul/dgjones, Myrtti/
<Mez> my edit rights have been removed?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: are you logged in /identified to the bot?
<tonyyarusso> (and do all the bots have syncronized access databases?)
<Mez> Sorry for waking you up guys and gals, it's just a bit too early in the morning for me
<DJones> Mez: Can you change that edit for me, it should show as DJones, I've probably got a highlight on dgjones but as I only log in as DJones it'd be better with that now
<Mez> done
<DJones> Cheers
<Mez> or not.
<Mez> They've now removed my rights..
<DJones> Have to tell the trolls/spammers not to do it between 7:45 and 8:15am, I'm driving to work, can't do anything then :)
<DJones> Ah well, I'm sure somebody can sort it when they get online/back to their machine
<Mez> DJones: they've removed my privs within the last half hour...
<Mez>  :(
<DJones> That last edit must have been one too many
 * Mez shrugs
<Mez> I'm not particularly liked at the moment anyways
<elky> nalioth or Pricey (or other staff) please op jussi01 and czajkowski up in #ubuntu-ngo
<jussi01> elky: thanks.
<erUSUL> Pici: Nehyx is back ?
<bazhang> erUSUL, that was mama2lmama?
<erUSUL> bazhang: the modus operandi seems identical... #supremos bashing using a subtle modified legitimate nick (mama2lmama vs mama21mama)
<bazhang> erUSUL, ah right thanks :)
<erUSUL> bazhang: but maybe there are others that behave the same
<bazhang> erUSUL, I trust your instincts here :)
<erUSUL> ;) no instinct just that I suffered this attacks on my channel for a long time...
<bazhang> well personal first-hand experience then; even more certain :)
<niko> -_-
<m4v> somebody with the ip range 201.250.* triggers all my alarms
<bazhang> hehe
<ubot2> everplays called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<ert3> So i was masturbating loudly
<ert3> and my dad walks in the room
<ert3> so ofcourse i try my damdest to finish up and I end up shooting all over the bottom of my desk
<ert3> running out of time i through up a fake blue screen desperate not to get caught
<ert3> well my dad decides to unplug the computer for me
<ert3> I move out of his way and SPLAT
<ert3> right on his face wet cum
<ldp> :|
<nanotube> -_o
<jdong> the hell?
<LjL> jdong: a ##club-ubuntu troll
<LjL> basically whenever an Ubuntu channel gets mentioned in there, he joins and trolls it.
<jdong> lovely
<LjL> has happened a few times already, he shouldn't be allowed to do that.
<jdong> no, he shouldn't
<jdong> sounds like abuse of the network frankly..
<dragon> It would make sense if #ubuntu-docs were pointed to #ubuntu-doc
<MTecknology> lot of netsplits today
<LjL> it was announced.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-03
<ubot2> ebrahim called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<alkisg> Hi, I'd like to request a freenode irc cloak: https://launchpad.net/~alkisg
<tonyyarusso> alkisg: I suspect the people who can address that request are asleep - please hang out and hopefully they'll see it when they return.
<alkisg> tonyyarusso: thanks, np, I'll come back on a weekday
<amitprogrammer1> O:-)
<m4v> BlouBlou in #ubuntu is very likely Nehyx, I'm just pointing him out if something happens.
<bazhang> thanks m4v
<alkisg> Hi, I'd like to request a freenode irc cloak: https://launchpad.net/~alkisg
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<alkisg> erUSUL: thanks, I think I've already done those.
<erUSUL> alkisg: then you will have to wait untill someone who can do it for you
<alkisg> Sure, no problem.
<erUSUL> nalioth: elky  jussi01 < echo ICMP ECHO REQUEST
<niko> erUSUL: probably elky & jussi01 first :)
<erUSUL> niko: ok; ok; XXDD maybe a factoid can be made to call "the ones who can" ??
<niko> probably, but i'm not in confidence with ubottu :)
<erUSUL> niko: your fault i'm sure... ubottu is such a nice person... XXDD
<niko> ^^
<erUSUL> seems like everybody is too busy with the beta release the bug jam and all that stuff...
<alkisg> No problem; I'll come back on a week day - or even after the release :) Thanks guys.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-04
<CrazyLemon> who should can i talk to about logging bot joining our (slovenian) channel? :)
<CrazyLemon> -can :)
<AndrewMC> CrazyLemon: this is the channel to be in for that just wait around until the proper people come around
<CrazyLemon> AndrewMC how can i recognize these proper people? :D
<AndrewMC> they will talk to you :)
<CrazyLemon> oh..great :)   thanks AndrewMC
<rww> CrazyLemon: LoCo logging bots are managed by Ubuntu-EU. Email admin AT ubuntu-eu DOT org.
<CrazyLemon> rww will do..thanks
<Tm_T> CrazyLemon: what's the country code of your channel?
<Tm_T> sv?
<CrazyLemon> si
<CrazyLemon> or is it sl hmm
<Tm_T> actually, doesn't matter...
<CrazyLemon> i dont know what official code :/     i think its SL..but the channel is si
<Tm_T> I messed up things again, I thought you wanted an infobot for a moment
<Tm_T> sorry CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ok..by ISO 3166 Slovenia's CC is SI :D)
<CrazyLemon> np Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> CrazyLemon: also, bot information can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<CrazyLemon> Tm_T on quick question..does ubuntu bot have that feature for TeamReports ? who's present etc ?
<Tm_T> IIRC no
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-05
<nigelb> g32
<IdleOne> BINGO
<AndrewMC> lol
<nigelb> haha
<bcurtiswx> creepily enough, i think thats actually a G number..
<bcurtiswx> gj :P
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: "a g number"?
<bcurtiswx> i was wrong, but on a BINGO card.
<bcurtiswx> its in the N
<bcurtiswx> nigelb, ^
<nigelb> ah, that
<niko> anyone here aware about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-October/004994.html ?
<rww> niko: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-October/004997.html is probably a better thread to follow. There's been some discussion of it in #ubuntu-locoteams too.
<avelldiroll> niko: yep I read it, and found myself agreeing with this message: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-October/005000.html ... and reading the following, its seems to be motivated by problems on only one chan : #ubuntu-california (I did not backlog much yet) ... i believe logging should be a decision made by the moderation team of the concerned channel, and deciding unilaterally
<avelldiroll> such big modifications is sure to impacts contributions. my 2 cents
<avelldiroll> ouch sorry for the long post
<rww> avelldiroll: considering that the LoCo Council first asked the IRC Council about this back in May, before they got involved in #ubuntu-california's mess, I'm not sure that the latter motivated the former.
<rww> or, to be less vague, it didn't motivate it.
<rww> One of the reasons I recommend the thread I linked over the one I started is that the structure of my email conflated the two issues.
<avelldiroll> ok ... i was only saying that based on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-October/005002.html ... as I said i did not backlog much yet on the subject
 * rww nods
<rww> Considering that I don't see any LoCo Council people in here, you're probably better off asking in #ubuntu-locoteams or on loco-contacts itself if you want further details.
<avelldiroll> yes, I know, or send to the concernd ML, as was asked in the first mail ... i was only replying to niko there, and as the mail (4997) indicated the decision/proposition was taken after taking advices from the irc council, i thought there could be a place to discuss it at first ...
<kenvandine> hello irc team, can i please get someone to set my cloak?  been a member for a while, but keep forgetting to get my cloak changed :)
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> kenvandine: also give the url of your launchpad page; thnaks
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine
<kenvandine> should be setup right, i have an old cloak still
<erUSUL> you just have to wait for the usual suspects to notice you.
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine has asked a couple times, but never lasted long enough to get a reply :)
<kenvandine> should be around for a few hours now
<IdleOne> jussi Pici topyli ^^
<Pici> kenvandine: You're aware that this will replace your foresight cloak?
<kenvandine> yeah
<Pici> kenvandine: Okay, let me grab a staffer to enable it, one moment.
<kenvandine> Pici, thx!
<Pici> kenvandine: There you go :)
<kenvandine> thx
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-06
<rypervenche> I was apparently banned from #ubuntu for asking a question that was off-topic. I have just read the terms of service and the IRC guidelines and see my mistake. Will I be banned forever or is it a temporary ban/kick?
<erUSUL> rypervenche: ban issues in #ubuntu are discussed in #ubuntu-ops
<rypervenche> erUSUL: Ok, thank you.
<erUSUL> rypervenche: with the op that banned you if you can find him/her
<erUSUL> what's up with floodbots and foreing charsets? when ru or cn speak they trigger floodbot. is becouse multibyte utf-8 chars ?
<Pici> erUSUL: Likely.
<Pici> Theres a scoring method that I don't exactly know that tries to figure out how likely a message is spam.
<erUSUL> ok; i see
<IdleOne> length of message is a factor also I believe but !cn is fairly short message so has to be something else
<IdleOne> might be an idea for floodbot to have ubottu exempted
<erUSUL> IdleOne: the bit those not trigger it but people using cyrillic or chineses in the channel
<erUSUL> the bot*
<erUSUL> 21:08 < xpro> надо добавить
<erUSUL> 21:08 <@FloodBot4> xpro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> hmm yeah, not optimum
<erUSUL> fairly short message to trigger anything
<IdleOne> erUSUL: mention it to LjL
<erUSUL> ok; would try
<erUSUL> LjL-Temp: did you noticed this problem with floodbots?
<erUSUL> 21:08 < xpro> надо добавить
<erUSUL> 21:08 <@FloodBot4> xpro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as  punctuation.
<erUSUL> multibyte utf8 chars seem to make it trigger with a very short text ... ( happened with cn chars too )
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-07
<PabloRubianes> hi, sorry to bother
<bcurtiswx> would chanserv be a more precise to a whois if a specific user is registered?  i.e. im a bugsquad mentor and i'm looking to see how frequent this user is on IRC
<AndrewMC> bcurtiswx: considering they identify when they join nickserv should have that info
<nhandler> bcurtiswx: ChanServ is for channels, NickServ is for nicks. It will tell you the last time the user is around. /whois is only really useful if the user is currently online
<bcurtiswx> cagordon and davely
<bcurtiswx> nhandler, i could've guessed that if my brain wasn't fried as is :P thx
<bcurtiswx> im guessing /nickserv help will be my next step. thanks
<AndrewMC> bcurtiswx: /msg nickserv info nick
<bcurtiswx> thanks
<mrfatiga_> hhh
<rww> hi
<bihari_> hellow respected peoples of ubuntu
<bihari_> i got baned in ubuntu channel
<bihari_> kindly plzzz  remove me from the banned list
<erUSUL> if it is a core channel you have to raise the issue in #ubuntu-ops
<bihari_> i will very thank ful to you
<topyli> bihari_: which channel?
<bihari_> #ubuntu
<bihari_> as i wanted to make my ubuntu as ssh daemon so that i can by pass my college firewall<< this was the resone
<bihari_> and he banned me :(
<topyli> ok,#ubuntu-ops
<bihari_> now i dont wants to make ssh daemon
<bihari_> so plzz remove me :( i love ubuntu
<erUSUL> bihari_: as we said; you have to discuss this in #ubuntu-ops
<erUSUL> bihari_: /join #ubuntu-ops
<erUSUL> bihari_: if you can talk; to the op that banned you ( ikonia if i recall correctly )
<bihari_> yes ikonia
<bihari_>  unaffiliated/bihari-/x-8167110 :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<bihari_> * ubuntu-ops :No such channel
<bihari_> it says No such channel
<topyli> you have found it before
<topyli> just try again, it's still there. :)
<bihari_> now i am inside
<bihari_> but ikonia  is there ?
<topyli> looks like he's not active. try again later if he doesn't respond shortly
<topyli> (or someone else)
<bihari_> topyli, no one is active there at this movment
<topyli> apparently.  :(
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-09
<Monkey_Dust> hi, the Dutch channel #ubuntu-nl could use some technical bots, what to do to this end?
<bazhang> jpds, ^^
<Monkey_Dust> :)
<bazhang> most of the loco stuff is handled in here
<Monkey_Dust> it's like a helpdesk: go ask over there, go ask over there, go ask etc ;)
<erUSUL> Monkey_Dust: at least we avoid the horrible music while you wait :) you can listen to what you want ...
<Monkey_Dust> true erUSUL :)
<Tm_T> and incredibly pleasant company! (;)
 * Tm_T hides
<Monkey_Dust> you mean kim kardashian visits this place?
<Tm_T> who's he?
<Monkey_Dust> http://www.google.be/imgres?imgurl=http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2008/stylewatch/blog/080428/kim_kardashian_300x400.jpg&imgrefurl=http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2008/04/21/kim-kardashians-bikini-tips/&h=400&w=300&sz=29&tbnid=aCwZ5coS8wVJ3M:&tbnh=124&tbnw=93&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dkim%2Bkardashian&zoom=1&q=kim+kardashian&hl=nl&usg=__OVZ5_7Jr7TNBqKZ3FkqhTPipB7s=&sa=X&ei=l1OwTJf5KoKO4gaJ_Lj6Bg&ved=0CC4Q9QEwBA
<Tm_T> ...
<Gotiniens> regarding Monkey_Dust's question: it seems it is on the agenda for the following team meeting
<Gotiniens> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20101010 (in dutch)
<erUSUL> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<anoop> hello i need some help
<anoop> i have some problem with my ubuntu system
<erUSUL> anoop: the support channel is #ubuntu
<anoop> thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-10
<Mohan_chml> Hello people
<Mohan_chml> We need anyone to ban a guy fron #ubuntu-beginners as the Opped peeps are not there. Anyone please come in
<nhandler> Mohan_chml: Asking here is pretty useless for that channel. Your best bet if no OPs are around is to just stop by #ubuntu-beginners-council. Someone there can help (there is also the ! o p s bot trigger in emergencies)
<Mohan_chml> nhandler: ty :)\
<trijntje> Hi all, the dutch might want to have a translated ubottu in #ubuntu-nl, what would need to be done to get that?
<erUSUL> trijntje: translated how? the factoids?
<tsimpson> run through all the factoids and make channel-(language)-specific ones
<trijntje> erUSUL, yes, the factoids translated
<tsimpson> translation support in ubottu (and supybot) is poor or non-existent
<erUSUL> trijntje: you have to translate them yourself.... or run a clone and build your own database ...
<erUSUL> in #ubuntu-es m4v runs kubot we slowly build our own db and the bot falls back to the english db when needed
<trijntje> so we'd need to translated some raw file, that's not too bad
<trijntje> thats also what I was thinking, maybe just leave it blank and expand it as we go
<erUSUL> when you have the bot you quickly see what factoids are more used and need translation
<m4v> There's no easy way for translate factoids, other than adding them manually.
<trijntje> and would the bot run from some server owned by ubuntu/sponsor or just from someones basement?
<erUSUL> m4v: we can dup the db in a sql file? translate then load it again? with sqlite tools ?
<erUSUL> wouldn't be possible to dump ... i meant
<m4v> and kubot is the only bot with the "use local language if available or default to english" feature
<m4v> erUSUL: yes. is posible-
<trijntje> maybe it would be best just too see what factoids are used most and translated them, rather then translating them all at once
<m4v> you can look the popular factoids in the web, and tell the new factoids to the bot
<trijntje> If I understood the wiki correctly some people can be set as 'moderators' who can review suggestions done for factoids?
<m4v> yeah, at least for ubottu clones.
<trijntje> via IRC somehow or via the web?
<m4v> irc only
<trijntje> do all ubottu's run from some central server or just from peoples homes?
<m4v> most are sponsored I think
<trijntje> ubottu.com say's "The Rackspace Cloud", but I dont suppose I'd need to e-mail them I want a bot in #ubuntu-nl? :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> o.0!
<m4v> I believe tsimpson or jussi can get you an ubottu clone in -nl
<trijntje> m4v, thanks, lets see if they show up
<jussi> does -nl not have a clone?
<m4v> I don't see one..
<jussi> wow
<jussi> lubotu3: join #ubuntu-nl
<jussi> there you are
<jussi> trijntje:
<trijntje> wicket
<m4v> trijntje: you will have to endure with english factoids and suggest translated ones so them can be added later to the main database for some of the maintainers
<trijntje> (The meeting for official approval of a bot in #ubuntu-nl is as we speak, lets hope they accept)
<m4v> s/for some/by some/
<trijntje> m4v, how will the maintainers know whether or not some dutch guy is trolling?
<m4v> maybe there is somebody that knows dutch
<m4v> lubotu3 uses the database from ubottu, adding factoids isn't so straightforward
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gotiniens> I think there is enough people willing too translate to dutch
<trijntje> So it wouldnt be possible to rebin !hi to "Hallo, welkom in #ubuntu-nl" without modifying ubottu?
<trijntje> Gotiniens, no, someone has to review the new dutch suggestions, but that someone has to know the dutch suggestions is appropriate/not trolling etc
<m4v> no, ubottu doesn't have support for translations :/
<Gotiniens> are we the first non english LoCo to request ubottu then?
<Gotiniens> trijntje,  someone from our own translation team could do that
<trijntje> so #ubuntu-es only uses !keywords that are not used in ubottu? In that case it might be easier to run an independent instance of ubottu?
<trijntje> Gotiniens, yes, but that would require someone of the team to have acces to ubottu's brain. I'm not sure the owners/maintainers of ubottu want that
<m4v> I can look into making something like I did in #ubuntu-es, or dropping kubot in -nl, technically it could work, but I never tried with a third language
<persia> The code for ubottu is available: if someone wants to fork it and run a separate bot.
<persia> Still needs approval to run the bot, but doesn't require the same bot wranglers in every case.
<m4v> trijntje: you can use a independent instance of ubottu, the only drawback is that you won't get updates from ubottu
<Gotiniens> that can be arranged manually I suppose?
<persia> m4v, If there's lots of calls for localised bots, it might be worth making a brain-merge-maintenance tool...
<Gotiniens> because they first have to be translated anyway
<trijntje> m4v, are those only factoid updates or also other kind of updates?
<m4v> factoids updates, yes, the code isn't updated that often
<erUSUL> why not run a clone/separate instance of kubot that has support for the two db's -- localized and ubottu's ?
<trijntje> so mostly updates for new release-names I would think?
<m4v> any factoid that gets updated
<persia> There's also new or changed factoids every once in a while.
<persia> Especially over long time: things like "extras" and "ppa" and similar didn't exist when the bots started, because the things to which they refer didn't exist.
<trijntje> yes, but those would probably get added anyway if there are a lot of questions in those area's
<m4v> well, if you don't mind that, then you can setup your ubottu clone, the code is in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel (you need to install supybot) you can ask us in #ubuntu-bots-team if you run into trouble
<m4v> I used to have a ubottu instance free to use but looks like it died
<trijntje> m4v, I will ask the dutch IRC team which option they prefer, I personally think an own instance is easiest to maintain
<m4v> kubot has a better factoid plugin but haven't written any documentation in english... and there's probably some spanish bits I haven't nailed down yet.
<trijntje> I dont know if there are many spanish speakers on the dutch IRC team, but I think its up to them which bot they want to use
<m4v> I was just saying, I don't think it can be used in its current state.
<trijntje> m4v, sorry for the late response, I overlooked your last message. I will tell that to the dutch IRC-team
<m4v> trijntje: It would be interesting to use kubot, is a sort of "prototype" for the nextgen factoid plugin, but I need to code some stuff first
<m4v> so I'm not too eager to offer it right away for use it in u-nl :P
<trijntje> jussi, The dutch IRC-team will deliberate about having a translated bot and how they will do that. Could you retract lubottu3 from #ubuntu-nl in the mean time, until its officially approved?
<trijntje> m4v, I've looked into ubottu a bit on the wiki etc, but i know very little about it. What improvements would kubot have?
<m4v> there's history tracking, you can undo/redo changes in a factoid, or see how a factoid looked previously.
<nhandler> m4v: Wouldn't it be fairly trivial to store the factoid db in a vcs of some sort to allow us to roll back a factoid to prior versions?
<m4v> when calling a factoid it will search first in the local language first and default to english if it wasn't trasnlated yet
<trijntje> thats a nice trick, that would be handy
<m4v> nhandler: I'm not sure how that it would work, you would revert changes to a certain date, but you wouldn't tell between the legit changes for the bad ones, since the db is mostly binary
<persia> Be warned that some factoids (e.g. !nl) are best left intentionally untranslated.
<m4v> you only translate the ones you want, you still can see the factoids of any db anyways, you can try "!hi" (spanish) or "!hi --db en" (english) with kubot
<trijntje> persia, thats a good point
<m4v> scratch my last statement, !hi doesn't exist for some reason...
<nhandler> m4v: !hi was removed in the past few weeks iirc
<m4v> works with !ubuntu
<m4v> nhandler: ah..
<m4v> we even have a fake language "offtopic" for -es-ot, so factoids created there doesn't show in u-es
<trijntje> m4v, i'm off now, thanks for your help, ill come by again when there are more questions or when we have a bot running
<m4v> uhmm, commands like "factoid is this" or "tell nick about this" can be localized, that's probably the main features.
<m4v> the problem i see now is that most of the bot's replies are in spanish, I need to nail down that.
<m4v> trijntje: bye
<persia> Probably needs generalisation into the same language-selection system
<trijntje> jussi, The dutch IRC-team will deliberate about having a translated bot and how they will do that. Could you retract lubottu3 from #ubuntu-nl in the mean time, until its officially approved? Thanks
<m4v> yes, since the kubot wasn't used outside spanish channels I never gave it much priority
<m4v> s/wasn't/isn't/
<m4v> and lately I was only coding stuff for ubottu
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-03
<m4v> I think the factoid !ar should be removed, or edited so it points to !arabic, the rest of the spanish LoCos don't have their own factoid and spanish users are told to join #ubuntu-es anyway.
<rww> !-es
<ubottu> es aliases: spanish, espanol, spain - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 01:16:12 - last edited by Myrtti on 2010-02-09 18:29:29
<rww> !-pe
<rww> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<rww> m4v: I think this gets into the whole LoCo channel vs. support channel thing that we never really made consistant.
<m4v> last time I checked, !ar was the only factoid for a spanish loco, other locos are mx, ve, cl, pe, co, ni
<m4v> ... I'm forgetting some I think
<m4v> rww: yeah
<m4v> rww: however, I still think !ar is useless in #ubuntu
<m4v> people looking for the argentinian loco are most likely to ask in #ubuntu-es
<rww> Unless we decide we need a factoid on ar-the-archive-utility, I don't think it's something to care about :\
<m4v> mostly I'm pointing it because is a common mistake to call !ar when they actually want !arabic
<rww> I disagree with us clashing with the ISO 3166-1 a-2 list and pointing !ar at !arabic.
<rww> Some of our helpers repeatedly mix up Switzerland and China too, and I'm not renaming those factoids either :P
<m4v> ok, but the iso-thing argument is not enough, we're clashing it already, !es points to the spanish channel instead of the Spanish LoCo.
<Flannel> !mx | m4v
<rww> imho !es should have information on both.
<Flannel> Hmm, I could swear we had a !mx at one point
<Flannel> But, we have the same dilemma with br vs pt
<m4v> rww: the Spanish LoCo is also dead, but sure.
<rww> m4v: then maybe that's why it doesn't point to the Spanish LoCo :P
<IdleOne> m4v: you have admin access. olvida lo
<IdleOne> :P
<m4v> IdleOne: admin access? where, on ubottu?
<IdleOne> but I agree if the !art is causing confusion then perhaps it should be forgotten
<IdleOne> err !ar
<rww> imho, use {!$foo | $foo is an ISO 3166-1 a-2 code} for LoCo channels, and {!$foo | $foo is an ISO 639-1 code} for language support channels. In case of conflicts, include both on one factoid.
<IdleOne> m4v: you don't?
<m4v> IdleOne: I use it strictly for fix ubottu, not for edit factoids, since that's core ops thing
<rww> which scheme has the benefit that it's mostly what we do anyway :P
<IdleOne> m4v: I know. I was kidding mostly
<rww> it also has the advantage that it would annoy #ubuntu-uk, but... ;)
<IdleOne> are you plotting against the queen again?
<Unit193> Odd cloak...
<Tm_T> standard defocus cloak I'd say
<Unit193> Alrighty...
<rww> Unit193: sometimes the defocus fairies get bored and change peoples hostmasks.
<Unit193> Heh, this is news to me
<rww> It's happened a bit more often of late.
<Unit193> Just of trolls?
<rww> I had a .../defocus.werewolf.rww cloak for a few days, I'll leave you to judge whether I'm a troll :P
<Tm_T> rww: you're defocus user...
 * Tm_T hides
<rww> Tm_T: ;)
<Unit193> rww: Oh yeah ;) Get the sound of drums out of your head
<rww> is that a reference to what I think that's a reference to?
<Unit193> Yes
<rww> because if so, you'll rise up about 50 places in the rww scoreboard of IRC users
<Unit193> It's been running in my head all week...
<popey> rww: speaking of iso, why is -gb invite only? it should forward to -uk shoudln't it
<rww> popey: if you're in #targetchannel, +if #targetchannel gives you the "invite only" error message.
<popey> ahh
<popey> ta
<Tm_T> as in, it cannot redirect to a channel you're already in
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-04
<in8> hello all!  I'm here because I was directed here to ask about a cloak.
<k1l> in8: link your launchpad account please
<in8> sure. https://launchpad.net/~n8berry
<Unit193> Generic cloak
<IdleOne> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<IdleOne> for a "generic" or unaffiliated cloak please ask in #freenode
<in8> Thanks.  I was unaware of membership requirements beyond an account.
<GTRsdk> is there a channel with Ubuntu members?
<elky> there's no dedicated channel, no
<elky> what would you need from such a channel?
<GTRsdk> I would like to talk to some Ubuntu Members to find out a way to become an Ubuntu Member
<k1l> the support and the offtopic channels give you a good chance to meet some members :)
<elky> !members
<elky> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Unit193> Ubuntu Members are normal people too, not much different
<elky> GTRsdk, read the information ubottu said, and also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Guidelines
<GTRsdk> I think it might be somewhat offtopic here, but how would someone do packaging to become an Ubuntu member?
<GTRsdk> would that be to a PPA or official repositories?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-packaging might be able to point you in the right direction
<IdleOne> with packaging questions but becoming a member isn't all about code
<IdleOne> I don't do any coding
 * k1l cant code anything
<k1l> GTRsdk: it is about showing the membership board, that you contribute to the community. why dont you take a look at users who attend to become a member or visit a membership board meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<ubot5> In #bzr, jelmer said: ubot5: your change is only in bzr-builddeb 2.7.9
<ubot5> In ubot5, GTRsdk said: cheese is awesome
<GTRsdk> err... I didn't mean to have that get sent here
<m4v> you are doing it wrong if you're going to contribute so you can become a member.
<IdleOne> +1
<ubot4> Factoid '1' not found
 * genii-around kicks ubot4
<Unit193> Wrong syntax, it's /kick ubot4 Bad bot! ;)
<Unit193> Or /abr ubot4 Badie
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-05
<Mkaysi|ZNC> ubot4 stole prefix of OtusBot :(
<ubot4> Mkaysi|ZNC: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mkaysi|ZNC> ubot4: misc last
<ubot4> Mkaysi|ZNC: Error: You don't have the misc.last capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubot4> Factoid 'misc last' not found
<Tm_T> Mkaysi|ZNC: ?
<Mkaysi|ZNC> So you have finally fixed that? Nice :)
<Mkaysi|ZNC> Tm_T: Nothing, I just checked is ubot4 still affected by https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria/issues/157
 * jussi slaps Mkaysi|ZNC, be nice to the bots! ;P
<jelly-home> hi, can someone jump in #ubuntu-hr and kill the 8-10 clones of user g0t?  They seem unintentional but the user is not responding and having 8 clones is frankly unsightly
<Unit193> Is ivoks, ChaKy, or bud_ there?
<Unit193> jelly-home: ^^
<jelly-home> Unit193: chaky's just waken
<jelly-home> so the situation's going to get under control I guess, thanks for the response
<Unit193> jelly-home: Sure, you can check /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-hr to see who can help
<jelly-home> thanks, didn't know that information was public
<jelly-home> cheers!
<Unit193> Have a good day
<Unit193> Would it also be good to recommend adding UbuntuIRCCouncil? (Or somthing like that)
<jussi> Unit193: you forgot "list" on the end of that :/
<jussi> Unit193: yes, that is good practice.
<Unit193> jussi: Danit, I did...
<jussi> Unit193: yer might want to /msg him and update yourself ;)
<Unit193> jussi: Alright, sorry :/
<jussi> Unit193: dont be sorry, Im just trying to help :)
<Unit193> jussi: As was I. PM'd at any rate
<jussi> Unit193: thanks :)
<Unit193> jussi: He said no problem and he is able to use the bots help ;)
<jussi> Unit193: excellent :)
<Unit193> Better luck next time...
<Unit193> PreciseOne: Nice :P
<PreciseOne> I try :P
<Darkwing> topyli: Hey mate, I would like a request that my cloak be renamed please?
<Darkwing> topyli: From DarkwingDuck to my LP name of david.wonderly
<topyli> Darkwing: little birds already told me what you want, and i'm perfectly alright with it of course :)
<topyli> rww: could you do that?
<topyli> oh, but i'm not sure if a . is allowed
<rww> cloaks may not contain periods except when used in combination cloaks.
<Darkwing> DavidWonderly is fine then.
<rww> ubuntu/* doesn't do uppercase, iirc :P
<topyli> it'll probably be all lowercase
<Darkwing> Aye it is.
 * Darkwing checkles
<topyli> stupid technology, doesn't give you what you want :(
<rww> alrighty, so ubuntu/member/davidwonderly?
<Darkwing> Yes thanks rww
<Darkwing> I can't believe Disney did that LOL
<rww> topyli: freenode doesn't care if you want upper-case, I've just always seen Ubuntu request them lower
<topyli> haha
<rww> Darkwing: changed
<topyli> yay
<Darkwing> Thank you so much.
<rww> no problem :)
<rww> topyli: thanks for acking :)
<topyli> best time to ask is late at night :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-06
<Unit193> r|ww will nick to TARDIS
<rww> or will I
<Unit193> Well Ttech did, so you must!
<vibhav> Why am I banned from #ubuntu-ops?
<Tm_T> vibhav: one moment
<Tm_T> vibhav: as you keep joining the channel and asking to be muted, when it has been said that you will be notified when it'll happen
<vibhav> but is not it getting tooo long?
<Tm_T> no
<vibhav> why?
<vibhav> I just said him to reconfigure xserver
<Tm_T> I am not going to discuss it now, sorry
<Mkaysi> h00k: I changed my nick only once and that was because my ZNC was offline for some hours. I think that nick flood is more than three nick changes in five minutes, not one nick change in hour.
<h00k> Mkaysi: :) I hadn't payed attention, I just saw that it had changed
<Mkaysi> Ok
<h00k> Mkaysi: no prob, I wasn't yelling or anything ;)
<Tm_T> I am!
<Mkaysi> .!shout | Tm_T
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-07
<GTRsdk> hi
<dtigue> i would like a cloak please
<dtigue> https://launchpad.net/~dtigue
<pangolin> ircc awake
<pangolin> !membership | dtigue
<ubottu> dtigue: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<pangolin> ircc cancel that
<dtigue> hmm, so how does one go about getting that recognition ?
<pangolin> dtigue: you can get an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode for an @ubuntu/member cloak you need to read the info on the link ubottu gave you
<jussi> dtigue: do lots of cool stuff
 * jussi smacks pangolin for not checking first
<pangolin> jussi: apologies, I assume most people know that they need to become a member before asking for a member cloak.
<jussi> pangolin: its about 50/50 ;)
<pangolin> dtigue: basically it is like at a gym, pay your dues and then we expect you to work harder :)
<jussi> pangolin: thats a pretty good example :P
<pangolin> thanks.
<dtigue> haha, i've been using linux since 1996, i moved to ubuntu just because i felt i should learn what the rest of the world is gonna be using so i could support it, i hold linux certs and for a living i am a sys. admin for linux servers, according to the membership guidelines of how to "apply" you have to jump through a bunch of hoops that may still end up with you being denied membership
<dtigue> i dont know that i have the time to go to meetings and the like just to be 'considered' a member
<dtigue> i though having a launchpad account made you a member
<k1l> dtigue: ubuntu membership means that you need to contribute to the community. no matter if you are a "linux pro" and patching stuff or you help in your loco team in reallife. there a million of ways you can contirbute
<dtigue> exactly, and i have been contributing to the community of ubuntu and linux as a whole before ubuntu was even around, but how does one prove that he has helped out through irc or through going out in to the wild on his off days and handing out free ubutnu disks?
<dtigue> or holding local lug meetings and shoving ubuntu on all the people that show up who are still running slack, by telling them ubuntu is the way of the future
<k1l> dtigue: then talk to your loco group.
<dtigue> my loco group are about dead
<k1l> dtigue: then revive it.
<jussi> dtigue: do you have ubuntu members that can cheer for you at a membership meeting?
<dtigue> i tried getting things going with them at one point a few years back and they didn't want to hear it
<dtigue> they may have revived it by now, but once i was given the cold shoulder there i was pretty much done trying with em
<Pici> Ubuntu Membership is about recoginising the folks who have been contributing to this project.  I've seen a number people be denied because they were directing their efforts at Debian, or one piece of upstream software.
<k1l> dtigue: for the status ubuntumember you need to contribute to the ubuntu community.
<pangolin> if you are helping Ubuntu just so you can get membership, you are doing it wrong.
<Pici> Its not about just linux related things.
<dtigue> and i have contrbuted to the ubuntu community, you would know that if you read my earlier messages
<dtigue> but its ok, i will move on, i dont have to be cloaked under the flag of "ubuntu-elitism"
<Pici> I think you're getting the wrong message about this.
<pangolin> dtigue: seems to me that you are the one being eletist
<k1l> dtigue: we are not about to judge the effort. i just want to let you know, that you need some testimonials or some way the membership board can see your efforts.
<Pici> Everyone goes through this same process.
<dtigue> pangolin: how is telling you guys of my experience elitist?
<pangolin> dtigue: it isn't your assumption that you /should/ get membership because of experience is though
<pangolin> s/it isn't/it isn't,/
<pangolin> it's about an attitude, the current members didn't help Ubuntu just so they could be members. They did it because they wanted to even if they never got membership.
<dtigue> no not at all....i wasnt trying to get the membership from my experience, i was just telling you guys of my experience, i thought i would qualify because of my contributions, but like i said how can one prove that i have done the things i have done
<dtigue> i didn't do any of the things i have done to be a member, hell i didn;t even know there was a 'membership' until recently
<pangolin> dtigue: the membership boards use a few different factors to /prove/ for one your word is assumed to be good, testimonials from current members and users...
<k1l> dtigue: like i said. get testimonials from other users or get the ubuntu users you helped with come to your membership metting, when you apply, and let them cheer up for you.
<pangolin> dtigue: well, create a wiki page like it says in the link from the bot and add yourself to a meeting you can attend. they don't last more then an hour usually.
<pangolin> also, if you can't attend a meeting for your reginal board you can attend a different board meeting if the time is better for you.
<dtigue> i dont really have time for that right now, but maybe i can try to get around to it later, i have my hands in alot of projects at the moment
<pangolin> dtigue: that is fine. sorry I called you eletist it wasn't very Ubuntu of me :/
<dtigue> no problem
<dtigue> i guess maybe i need to make myself be known a little bit more in the help channels
<dtigue> its just hard finding the time for that
<dtigue> but i will do it if you guys think it will help
<k1l> dtigue: contribution is not only about the support channels. translations, forums support, loco work, patching stuff, etc. find your way you can contribute to the community. that is about becoming a member.
<k1l> what i mean is: one way is not better than the other :)
<jussi> dtigue: I guess the advice I would give to you is to go and make what you are doing visible to people who can cheer for you.
<jussi> (and then of course, go do more cool stuff)
<dtigue> i cant translate anything, forums is something i definetly need to spend more time in, as far as the loco if it is still the same as it was last time then it needs a revolt to fix it
<jussi> dtigue: where are you located (curiousity only, feel free to not reveal)
<dtigue> there isn't many linux users or ubuntu users in Alabama, the company i work is one of the few that uses it on the desktops and servers
<dtigue> alabama
<jussi> ok
<pangolin> there are also Ubuntu Hours
<pangolin> !hour
<pangolin> hmm
<jussi> dtigue: yeah, looks like the group hasnt updated their wiki in ages (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlabamaTeam)
<pangolin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<dtigue> as far as patching, im in the very early stages of learning python
<dtigue> so how can we get someone else in charge of the AlabamaTeam
<pangolin> those are a neat and informal way of getting people involved and doing advocacy
<dtigue> looking at the hours wiki now
<jussi> dtigue: Id recommend you dont try do _everything_ - choose something and do it well
<pangolin> it's about quality more than quantity
<dtigue> jussi, here in alabama, i have to do everything or nothing will get doen here :)
<dtigue> doen/done
<dtigue> as you can see with the alabamateam, people aren't motivated to get things done here
<dtigue> we are a little slow :) j/k
<pangolin> They just need someone to jump in and start maybe
<pangolin> the ubuntu hours is a good way to start
<jussi> eah +1 to the ubuntu houres
<dtigue> the ubuntu hours i had never heard of, but i have done things like that hundreds of times
<dtigue> well its good talking to you folks, and i will act upon your suggestions, but it is time for lunch
<jussi> laters dtigue
<pangolin> later dtigue see you around ubuntuland :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-08
<vibhav> Please Kick adriana
<vibhav> Pm Bot
<Unit193> Myrtti: Meeting?
<Myrtti> huh
<Myrtti> what meeting
<Myrtti> Unit193: huh?
<Myrtti> come on, dont have all day, leaving for airport
<Unit193> Bah, fridge must be wrong
<Myrtti> Im not aware of any meeting I have to attend
<Unit193> Dangit, it's 6am now, guess there isn't going to be a meeting if you didn't even know about it :P
<Myrtti> there may be one
<Myrtti> but I dont know any that Im needed to attend
<Myrtti> afaik I am not on agenda
<Unit193> Well, sorry then
<Myrtti> thx. off to airport
<Unit193> "Ubuntu IRC Council meeting" was on fridhe :P
<oCean> I think it IS the 2nd saturday of the month
<oCean> @time utc
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 08 2011, 10:20:22
<rww> "Meetings take place on the second Saturday of each month at 11:00 UTC and on the last Sunday of each month at 18:00 UTC"
<rww> It is not currently 11:00 UTC
<rww> Google Calendar is ridiculous and can't reliably schedule UTC meetings.
<rww> which makes me wonder why we use it for Ubuntu meetings, but still.
<Unit193> Ah, that would explain it, thanks.  While you're here, will there be one?
<rww> Depends on if our IRC Council decide to meet their obligations this time.
<oCean> :s
<Unit193> Eh, I guess I can stay up another 40 to find out. Sorry for the bother
<Myrtti> and Im not a member of the council...
<rww> and this isn't where IRCC meetings happen..
<Unit193> rww: I do know that part :P
<Unit193> Ah, Melissa Draper != Myrtti -_-  Maybe I should sleep more
<rww> I'm now dreaming of Myrtti on IRCC.
<LjL> nightmare?
<rww> LjL: nightmare would be a council that's paralyzed by infighting and communication failures, unable to get quorum because most of its members don't show up to most of its meetings, and dismissive of its teams opinions to the point that it ignores them and rubberstamps controversial decisions without discussion.
<LjL> rww: good thing it's just a dream then
<rww> LjL: indeed
<Myrtti> *snork*
<elky> heh
<Myrtti> rww: I love you too
<rww> Myrtti: at least someone does, I seem to be biting a lot these days
 * elky cuddles rww
<rww> and perhaps I should s/discussion/discussion beforehand/, since I'd be entirely unsurprised if we have a nice farce today where they pretend they're not set on pushing through #lubuntu as core over objections.
<elky> i might consider not liking you if you ever stop making me laugh. until then you're fine :P
 * Myrtti superglues a red nose on rww
<Myrtti> that should take care of it
<soreau> Hey guys, how can anyone know when #ubuntu-release-party is open?
<rww> soreau: because various topics will change and people will start obsessively redirecting people there from #ubuntu
<soreau> rww: It wasn't a 'why' question..
<soreau> or 2) that doesn't answer the quesiton.
<Myrtti> well its not like the original question was clear
<Myrtti> how can anyone know... when ... is open
<Myrtti> how can you know when the sun comes up
<m4v> I presume near the release date.
<Myrtti> how can anyone know when the moon is blue
<pangolin> soreau: the -party channel usually opens 24-48hrs prior to release and it will be announced in various channel topics.
<rww> soreau: sure it does. That is how people will know when #ubuntu-release-party is open.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-09
<soreau> rww: Ah, I misread your answer
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-01
<kaziweb> hi, I'm creating Ubuntu loco team for Qatar. I've just registered "#ubuntu-qr" in freenode already. May i get any help from any one to proceed further?
<AlanBell> hi kaziweb, if you hang about in the #ubuntu-locoteams channel I am sure someone will be able to help with the other bits
<kaziweb> thanks bro
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-02
<JoseeAntonioR> !lococouncil
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-locoteams, JoseeAntonioR said: ubot2: no !lococouncil is <reply>The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Pici> JoseeAntonioR: added to ubottu, it should make it into the other bots when the databases are synced.
<JoseeAntonioR> Pici: thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-04
<Jupiter123> Hi team
<Jupiter123> <kop> Jupiter123,  bigger hammer
<Jupiter123> There is guy talks rubbish in xchat when asked for help on ubuntu
<Jupiter123> kind block the user
<Nafallo> jpds: ?
<Nafallo> anyone know what "User timeout caused connection failure." might mean in supybot?
<Unit193> That's the only error?
<Nafallo> INFO 2012-10-04T20:50:29 supybot Connecting to chat.eu.freenode.net:7070.
<Nafallo> WARNING 2012-10-04T20:50:59 supybot Error connecting to chat.eu.freenode.net:7070: User timeout caused connection failure.
<Nafallo> that, repeating
<Unit193> I've not seen that one personally, and http://echelog.com/logs/browse/supybot/1340748000 isn't helpful.  You can ask in #supybot if you don't get it.  This is stock supybot?  Recent updates?
<Nafallo> it's ubot2. I'm not the main admin of this one...
<Nafallo> I did security upgrades on the VM, and the bot fail to come back.
<Nafallo> aha!
<Unit193> Ah, what'd you get?  chat.eu.freenode.net is never up to date, though.
<Fuchs> it is since today,
<Fuchs> but it won't be for long
<Fuchs> use chat.freenode.net instead
<Unit193> Fuchs: I use irc.freenode.net :D  (I know, I know... CNAME)
<Fuchs> yes, that.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-05
<l1ght> Morning gentlemen, I can't post under the name l1ght on #ubuntu?
<l1ght> I have tried /parting and /joining ?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-07
<lubotu3> MartijnVdS called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<genupulas> how to Ubuntu floak to other IRC account i have created ?
<genupulas> how to get Ubuntu floak to other IRC account i have created ?
<Myrtti> say, what?
<smartboyhw> Myrtti, genupulas means how to get a Ubuntu member cloak to his other IRC account that he has created:D
<genupulas> smartboyhw :  yes
<Myrtti> I doubt that's going to happen
<Myrtti> what is the other account for?
<genupulas> Myrtti :  thats have a nick name " aug"
<AlanBell> with a space in it??
<Myrtti> yes, but what is it for?
<Myrtti> genupulas: do you know you can group several nicknames into one account?
<genupulas> yes i do
<Myrtti> so why two accounts?
<genupulas> Myrtti :  one i have creted to use IRC when i am doing from mobile
<Myrtti> ... but you could identify to your account using another nickname
<Myrtti> you don't need a second account for that
<genupulas> hmm Myrtti  is it a risky job ? I wish to have ubuntu-memebr floak to that account also . if its a problematical/ risky job , leave it .
<Myrtti> try it :-)
<genupulas> Myrtti :  aug is mine
<Myrtti> so identify to genupulas account on that client, and use some other nick
<Myrtti> AFAIK that should work
<aug> Myrtti:  so i want to get Ubuntu-Member floak to this also
<genupulas> hmm i am not getting you man Myrtti
<Myrtti> aug: you can with that client identify to genupulas account
<Myrtti> /msg nickserv identify genupulas password
<genupulas> Myrtti :  ok
<Myrtti> see, you don't need two accounts.
<smartboyhw> Yeah
<Myrtti> you can identify to aug, drop the account, and group it to the genupulas account.
<genupulas> but at a time can i be with two nic ??
<Myrtti> it would appear so!
<genupulas> Ummmmm ok i will try then
<genupulas> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> so yeah, you can identify to the aug account and drop it so you can group it to the genupulas account
<genupulas> ok Myrtti  i will drop aug account and add it to my group of genupulas
<genupulas> Yeah Myrtti  , thanks for your time and all . now you can carry on
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-30
<caboose885> Hi all, I'm a new Ubuntu member and I would like to request a cloak. Thanks. LP:https://launchpad.net/~caboose885
 * Myrtti prods IRCC
<Pici> caboose885: Congrats
<Pici> Myrtti: Could you please give caboose885 an ubuntu/member/caboose885 cloak?
<Myrtti> congratulations caboose885, and you're welcome
<caboose885> thanks Pici and Myrtti
<caboose885> that was easy :)
 * caboose885 goes back to #ubuntuforums and ubuntuforums.com support
 * Pici waves
<LjL> Pici: could you please give Harry an invisibility cloak?
<spider_> hello
<spider_> I was hoping to set up a new channel, and was wondering how I could do that
<spider_> ?
<Fuchs> spider_: well, if it is not taken yet: http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<spider_> thank you :)
<Fuchs> spider_: if it is a channel in the ubuntu namespace  (#ubuntu-*)   you probably should check first whether you represent that, as ubuntu group contacts can take it away from you
<Fuchs> spider_: if it is _not_ about an ubuntu channel: you ended up in the wrong place somewhat, ask stuff in #freenode :)
<Fuchs> but since I would just say that over there: in addition to http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/, please do read http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<Fuchs> oh, and you need to have an account here first, so see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version. Make sure to use a valid e-mail address and check for a confirmation e-mail after you registered.
<spider_> another question - how do you create a ubuntu wiki page? I have defined the layout on wiki.ubuntu.com/TEAMNAME, but can't chang the /TEAMANEM
<k1l> spider_: since you ask in here you maybe want to setup a channel that is in the ubuntu namespace see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<Unit193> Information overload. ;)
<nik90> Can anyone add a IRC cloak for me. My Launchpad link is https://launchpad.net/~nik90. I have registered my irc nick.
<Fuchs> nik90: looks good so far, just wait for someone from IRCC to show up
<k1l> nik90: looks good. just wait for some IRCC member to confirm, so that a staff member can set it :)
<nik90> Fuchs, k1l: okay. thnx :)
<AlanBell> hi nik90
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/nik90 cloak for nik90 please
<nik90> hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> Pricey: o/
 * Pricey looks
<Pricey> nik90: AlanBell: All set.
<AlanBell> yay, thanks Pricey
<IdleOne> congrats nik90
<nik90> Pricey: thnx
<nik90> IdleOne: thanks
<Pricey> nik90: No problem!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-01
<Pici> Is there a good reason why #ubuntu-ru is set +r ?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-05
<ubot2> Noskcaj called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<TheLordOfTime> need emergency ops in #ubuntu-bugs, if anyone can help, we have a highlight spammer
<TheLordOfTime> nevermind, handled, courtesy of freenode staff and emergency-pings.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-29
<pietroalbini> Hi. Some time ago I changed my launchpad nickname from pietro98-albini to pietroalbini. Can you edit the cloak? Thanks
<k1l> seems like the IRCC is not available so far?
<Pici> pietroalbini: let me take a look
<Pici> :)
<k1l> *magic*
<Fuchs> /ns vhost pietroalbini on ubuntu/member/pietroalbini,  black magic indeed  *nod*
<k1l> i still think Pici did change the cloak by looking at it ;p
<rww> Pici confirmed for secret new freenode hire
<Fuchs> I am not going to destroy your fantasy world, then
<Fuchs> I imagine that ponyfairies did it
<rww> ponyferries?
<Fuchs> rww: well, he is male, not really young and cute anymore, but they are getting desperate.
<rww> not .uk either, so it is a bit outside the usual recruitment procedure
<Pici> :P
<Fuchs> rww: hey, I wasn't .uk either, neither were ... okay, not going to make a list, you know it
<Pici> I've already met a few staffers too
<rww> Pici: ah, that explains that bit
<Fuchs> Pici: not me though, which needs to be fixed.
<rww> Fuchs: yeah, but we only got in because of the insane #defocus plot
<rww> iirc
<Fuchs> rww: you do recall correctly,
<Fuchs> but there are still non UK ones that were before us
<Fuchs> the jew, as an example.
<Fuchs> or the angry German
<rww> "jew" took me a while, I clearly haven't been paying enough attention to #freenode spam
<Fuchs> or you haven't been to christelmas, which would have explained that one.
<Fuchs> oh, or Marie, she is from NZ.  Anyway </offtopic>
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-30
<pietroalbini> Thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-01
<dhaval2712> Hello?
<Fuchs> yes, hello
<Fuchs> this is fox
<dhaval2712> I would like to unbanned from #ubuntu please? I was doing some real bad trolling and I want to apologize.
<Fuchs> that would be #ubuntu-ops  I think
<dhaval2712> Nobody is replying in #ubuntu-ops so I thought it was the wrong channel.
<Unit193> Have to wait more than one minute.
<dhaval2712> OKay.
<ubot2> HarrySacks called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (I am so fucking amazing)
<ubot5> HarrySacks called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (I am so fucking amazing)
<HarrySacks> !ops | I am so fucking amazing
<k1l_> nope, you are not
<k1l_> you seem to have a very poor life that you need that kind of attention. poor you :/
<HarrySacks> k1l_, are you saved?
<HarrySacks> k1l_, God commands everyone to repent, if you dont repent god will throw you into hell
<rww> no he doesn't
<rww> i totally won that argument
<k1l_> :)
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * genii slides k1l_ a fresh coffee
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-03
<optrusty> Hey Guys!!
<optrusty> I just got the good news
<optrusty> But WHere do I create the wiki page and What do I put
<rww> what good news?
<optrusty> rww Open positions
<rww> oh, for the IRCC
<rww> generally, that would go on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirstnameLastname or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchpadID
<rww> optrusty: I note that one of the requirements for Ubuntu's IRC Councilmembers is that they be Ubuntu Members already, and you don't seem to be one, so you'd need to get that first.
<rww> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<rww> (this is mentioned on the wikipage that the ubuntu-irc@ email suggests you should read ;)
<Unit193> Oh wow.  And for reference: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2014-October/001751.html
<fomenko> hi
<fomenko> are anyone here?
<fomenko> hello
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-05
<Frogs-Hair> Hello , I would like to make a cloak request and have  my launchpad page link handy .
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-09
<goran> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2017-10-02
<elacheche> Hello folks! A new CC member here.. I need to join #ubuntu-communitycouncil..
#ubuntu-irc 2017-10-03
<hggdh> elacheche: there still?
<hggdh> elacheche: you now have access to #ubuntu-communitycouncil
<wxl> hey folks. i'm on the cc now and trying to get into the irc channel. anyone that can help with that?
<elky> wxl: other cc like elacheche, or hggdh
<wxl> elky: i'm not sure i understand the nature of your statement and/or question :)
<genii> wxl: They're probably one of the few allowed to do invites
<wxl> genii: ah, dholbach suggested asking here for the ACL to get fixed for the current cc
<elacheche> Hey folks.. I still don't have access to the channel →  "freenode  -- | #ubuntu-communitycouncil: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited"
<elky> elacheche: hggdh added you so i assume +I which means you probably need to do /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-communitycouncil
<elky> erm, not +I
<elky> but try what is aid and try joining again
<elky> i said*
<elacheche> elky: "ChanServ (ChanServ@services.): You are not authorized to perform this operation."
<Unit193> No one has been added to the ACL, looks like.
<hggdh> I added wxl now
<hggdh> I need to pass over control of the CC channel
<hggdh> and I am +I-ing them
<hggdh> elacheche: you still cannot join?
<hggdh> Unit193: for the ACL itself I need to know who is going to take over opping the channel (then I can add them, and remove myself)
<Unit193> hggdh: I saw the results, but I don't think I've seen an official announcement.
<hggdh> or can I just op them all...
#ubuntu-irc 2017-10-04
<elacheche> I'm in hggdh, Thanks! :)
<elacheche> Unit193: You're right, no official announcement yet..
<elky> are you sure? https://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/09/29/announcing-the-new-ubuntu-community-council/
<elky> looks fairly announced to me :)
<fabio_cc> elky, hi, news about #ubuntu-it-touch and #ubuntu-it-phone?
<elky> fabio_cc: not yet
<fabio_cc> elky, ok, thank you :)
<wxl> on the cc channel one of our recently expired members has founder access. how should we deal with this? hand it over to sabdfl?
#ubuntu-irc 2017-10-07
<andol> Greetings
<andol> Wondering if someone could help me remove my Ubuntu cloak? Haven't really been doing much contribution lately, so feels a little bit odd "wearing" it.
<elky> andol: staff here might notice, or you can keep an eye on /stats p and ask one who shows up there
<andol> elky: Will do, thanks.
<Fuchs> andol: unaffiliated instead?
<andol> Fuchs: I figured simply cloakless, unless I'm missunderstanding something?
<syntaxic> hi
<Fuchs> andol: I can do cloakless or I can give you unaffiliated, hence me asking what you prefer
<andol> Fuchs: Got it :) Please make me cloakless.
<Fuchs> as you wish
<Fuchs> andol: cloak removed
<Fuchs> andol: hoping to see you in another project soon, then :)
<andol> Thanks!
<Fuchs> elky: ^^^  in case of you people keeping record of that somewhere
<Unit193> Fuchs: Already taken care of. :)
<Fuchs> great
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-03
<bashfulrobot> Hey guys, we have been having a bunch of spam over the last while, and more recently, the channel has been taken over by another group. This is all happening in the #ubuntu-budgie channel. Options for this?
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-04
<ArmOrAttAk> This question is in the field of Entertainment: Music and is of medium difficulty: Which famous 90&#039;s rap album is commonly referred to as &quot;The Bible of Hip Hop&quot;?
<ArmOrAttAk> get solar to add p30n +v via ducats
<genii> hm
<ubot5> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu-discuss (SudoBash needs to take his nap)
<bdw> I noticed that those with @ubuntu/member cloaks had ops, so I set a ban on their IP and kicked.
<segnior_> http://initd.org/psycopg/docs/usage.html#adapt-binary
<segnior_> I would like to not use node.js or other external libraries, if possible. Is there a way?
<bolovanos_> there's nothing on my system that I didn't either download or wouldn't upload if I thought someone might be interested in it
<bolovanos_> probably depends on the mail server too
<bolovanos_> but I have a login screen
<bolovanos_> but is 12 bigger or smaller than 40?
<himmAllR1> /help levels
<himmAllR1> ealexp: how would you use the file list? With the mouse?
<visibilityspotsc> anyway, about the only other thing I can advise is to double-check 'arptables --list -n' to make sure they're being applied, check your sysctls, and if in doubt on future rules, you can start out with 'tap+' to have it apply to ALL tap interfaces
<visibilityspotsc> Good Night
<pendo324> unyu: i think we had a mastrubatory convo about this too
<pendo324> I'm sick of moving, but I don't want to stay where I am long term, and could never afford to buy a house
<zwnbs> dmwit: I don't see anything directly excluding a library level implementation there
<zwnbs> Refusing to make a filesystem here!
<miaows> also might be ccid related
<miaows> Ah. The header didn’t imply transition to me, didn’t express priority or preference. Interesting though!
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-05
<tlevine> autopsy: thanks for the suggestions but I'm not planning on using syslinux
<tlevine> "really good" takes much longer 😄
<lupino2b> ls-remote did not returned anything
<lupino2b> (the `result` isn't important, say it's just `id input`)
<Unit193> bashfulrobot: Still here?
<Truk> Dual physical Sim is CN only.
<Truk> leftyfb: should it be sda8?
<sklgrome1> It is true that only rich people buy iPhones in Asia
<sklgrome1> freakynl, after it gets answer of course
<bashfulrobot> Unit193: yes I am.
<Unit193> bashfulrobot: Was reminded of your request, checked in and looked like you folks were still having spam.  IRC Council was on the list, so I've set +r for now.
<bashfulrobot> Unit193: I appreciate that.
<bashfulrobot> Unit193: it seems like overall IRC has been overridden with spam in general lately.
<Unit193> bashfulrobot: Yeah there's been more.  I noticed only one user wasn't identified, and you folks will want to use SASL so as to avoid hitting +r.
<bashfulrobot> Unit193: pretty sure I am (should be) using SASL. I appreciate your assistance.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-06
<b-jazz> _ami_: Cheers! :)
<b-jazz> It will be interesting in the next couple of years to see if the spacecraft part of the BFS is in fact flying or is long delayed.
<seanhly> it can be whatever yo uwant
<seanhly> Why "add"?
<Guest92658> define good performance
<Guest92658> can someone highlight the dude
<Guest43342> wangtiaoke: cloaks don't hide your IP well
<daniel90> In short: enjoy proxychains… (I gave that up and am using weechat where I need a socks proxy.)
<daniel90> ok PHilipines
<extremx> Dan0maN_bncr: 16.04.1 is older already
<extremx> it seems so. it's been a thing i've been meaning to use since i started with haskell
<Guest68333> I might go that route.
<Guest68333> duncan^, Gagis : there are two filters, a global one and a filter per buffer.
<Guest68723> how do you think the performance with raid 10 and a slow hdd would be?
<Guest68723> Akuli: Or I am missing somewhere?
<Guest68723> kepler: internets?
<Guest68723> The semantics are fine; the grammar is weird
<Guest68723> mostly because it's actually well optimized. and no. it's faster for anything. it's just better written and designed. the dynamic linker is so much faster, it uses packed relocations, i could go on.
<glacambr1> BlueProtoman: and I can't imagine that performance would be adequate. would this involve accessing said squashfs on each compute node? or only on the submission ones?
<glacambr1> then so does A
<tonymec|awayzW> i tried "git checkout mybranch" but it said pathspec did not match any files known to git
<tonymec|awayzW> vanek: and oh vait.... that /etc/hosts has #on router  comment, what does that mean? where is that /etc/hosts defined? surely on the machine you want that to resolve FROM, right?
<brakkvatn> weechat.bar.status.color_bg
<brakkvatn> PLLunlock, not sure if it is the same thing you need.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-07
<Welcome> most of mine too, but sometimes you want that exact page for a site that may not even require a login type thing. doc info type stuff.
<PHO__> https://github.com/mattaferrero/proot/blob/new_modules/src/extension/fake_id0/handle_chown.c
<PHO__> Mr. Roboto
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-02
<MagnetMan> um...
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-03
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !sysrq is <reply> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<dax> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !printk is <reply> If your !tty is flooded with error messages, you can limit the kernel logging daemons' log level below the default of 4 (KERN_WARNING), e.g. by running "echo 3 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/kernel/printk". More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks#printk_is_your_friend and syslog(2)
<tomreyn> dax: diff is mostly that sysrq suggested pressing all of REISUB when only SUB works (due to the limiter that was introduced years ago to prevent physical attacks) and that printk was previously wrong, suggested raising the printk when it should be lowered.
<tomreyn> (my mistake there)
<dax> !printk
<ubottu> If your !tty is full of error messages, you can raise the kernel logging daemons' log level above the default of 4 (KERN_WARNING), e.g. by running "echo 7 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/kernel/printk". More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks#printk_is_your_friend
<dax> !-printk
<ubottu> printk has no aliases - added by Unit193 on 2019-09-23 00:41:31
<dax> ubottu: no, printk is <reply> If your !tty is flooded with error messages, you can limit the kernel logging daemons' log level below the default of 4 (KERN_WARNING), e.g. by running "echo 3 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/kernel/printk". More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks#printk_is_your_friend and syslog(2)
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> tomreyn: are R,E,I disabled on all supported ubuntu versions?
<tomreyn> dax: i would think definitely on generic kernels since 16.04, do not know about -oem (probably, too, based on how its patchset was described to me), do not know about ubuntu core.
<dax> !-sysrq
<ubottu> sysrq aliases: reisub - added by ompaul on 2008-09-12 20:29:51 - last edited by rww on 2016-02-16 19:59:18
<dax> ubottu: sysrq =~ s/R, E, I, //
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> thank you!
<tomreyn> dax: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/admin-guide/sysrq.rst would be the 'official' (but not necessarily newbie friendly) sysrq manual and /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf defines the restrictions of which keys are supported on ubuntu systems.
<tomreyn> in addition to user space, the sysrq restrictions are also baked into kernels via CONFIGs: grep -i SYSRQ /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<dax> yup. i'm at work and don't have an ubuntu handy, so wasn't sure which ones were enabled
<tomreyn> the kernel restrictions are way more loose,though
<tomreyn> i won't bug you more ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-06
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !isitoutyet is <reply> Not yet!
<tomreyn> ^ still points to dingo
<dax> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's out! Announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-April/000243.html - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/Dingo
<dax> !-isitoutyet
<ubottu> isitoutyet is <alias> isitout - added by tsimpson on 2010-04-28 12:45:55 - last edited by Pici on 2015-10-05 14:20:25
<dax> !-isitout
<ubottu> isitout aliases: outyet, isoutouyet, is it out yet, releasetime, isitoutyet, countdown-#ubuntu-release-party, isitout? - added by LjL on 2008-10-30 01:48:02 - last edited by Pici on 2019-04-18 13:27:46
<dax> ubottu: no, isitout is <reply> Not yet!
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<Unit193> *Checks out the window* Nope, nothing out there!
<tomreyn> I'll remember that Unit193
<hggdh> I'll remember that tomreyn
<hggdh> ... and so the loop hath started
<tomreyn> :))
